# Random Pictures Thread



## ripjack13

The focus of this thread should be on photography, yet the title "Random Pictures Thread" leaves it wide open. I propose that photos posted here only be images taken by the poster, Otherwise we will get all sorts of "pictures" taken from the internet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I got shafted!!

Reactions: Funny 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Saw this at a local fishing hole.everyone adds a rock when they stop by....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ah yes...
Life in the country....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Cool…

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart



Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Grandpa

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 4


----------



## Tom Smart



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tom Smart



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Interesting shelf set in a local thrift shop. Should be fairly easy to replicate and modify. If using the outer latchpoint on one side and the inner latchpoint on the other side, you would have only 2 grooves to route into the shelf boards instead of 4 like this particular builder.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom Smart



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Redneck wrecker. At the station on my road...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DLJeffs

Yesterday morning. The male is much prettier but he just sits on the tomato cage wire.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Last ones for the night

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson

Great pictures you guys!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man

Lake Tahoe.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Nature Man

Australian Pelican.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber

AZ desert on rockhound trip

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber

southern NV desert on rockhound trip

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

pioche NV area

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Ely NV rail yard

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

my yard cacti

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben

Some random pics off my phone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Arn213

Artist mural creations in NYC- particular these in lower Manhattan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Arn213

The best views of the Manhattan landscape/skyline is from the Brooklyn side, particularly DUMBO (Down Under Manhattan Bridge Overpass)…..

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike Hill

Dis is gonna be fun!!





Peony





Mayapple





Honeysuckle

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Statues in Bangkok, Thailand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

USAF Thunderbirds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nubsnstubs

One of my neighbors. They live down the street about 50 yards in a big eucalyptus tree. Every year they have a couple hatchlings and then 3-4 months later, they fly off. Next year, they're back to have another couple. Love watching them look for prey..... .... Jerry (in Tucson)







............... Jerry In Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Take a guess on this one. It was taken in Louisiana near Ville Platte, hometown of my younger days. After a few guesses, I'll post a better picture.







.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Yesterday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> Take a guess on this one. It was taken in Louisiana near Ville Platte, hometown of my younger days. After a few guesses, I'll post a better picture.
> 
> 
> View attachment 211482
> 
> 
> .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Since there appears to be water in the lower right side and corner, and it is LA, and I don't see much of anything else except things that look like walking sticks and maybe a beetle, and since there is probably not a bird nesting in water. I'd hazard a guess there is either one of those things they make purses out of or some long thing that has a white mouth hiding somewheres.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 211492


Production flower pot maker?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Production flower pot maker?


No, Kathie is addicted to her flowers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

Greenhouse was full


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike Hill said:


> Since there appears to be water in the lower right side and corner, and it is LA, and I don't see much of anything else except things that look like walking sticks and maybe a beetle, and since there is probably not a bird nesting in water. I'd hazard a guess there is either one of those things they make purses out of or some long thing that has a white mouth hiding somewheres.


That was too easy. You're almost there. But, where is it??

I'm going to give you a short lesson so I hope you don't make this same mistake again. Louisiana is abbreviated as La.

Los Angeles is abbreviated as L A. You notice I started another Paragraph because I don't think La. and

L. A. should never be in the same Paragraph. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

That’s one heck of a Japanese Maple, Mike. We have a similar one but I believe yours is larger. They sure do take over a space.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

Here’s a few

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Stan, that picture of the frog and snake is just way too cool.... ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> That’s one heck of a Japanese Maple, Mike. We have a similar one but I believe yours is larger. They sure do take over a space.


Thanks. Been there for about 20 years. Was very small. We love the bright orange/ yellow in fall.


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks. Been there for about 20 years. Was very small. We love the bright orange/ yellow in fall.


We’ve started a Japanese Maple garden on a back bank. Have about 16 spread about, each different. They’ve only been there 12-18 months. Something we shoulda done 20 years ago to really enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Crazy wife and a few of her flowers. She is addicted to begonias now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Nubsnstubs said:


> One of my neighbors. They live down the street about 50 yards in a big eucalyptus tree. Every year they have a couple hatchlings and then 3-4 months later, they fly off. Next year, they're back to have another couple. Love watching them look for prey..... .... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211481
> 
> ............... Jerry In Tucson)


Jerry - is this a very pale peregrine falcon? 

And I'm guessing there's a gator hiding down next to that log. You can just see its eye.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

My buddy, the Club Footed donkey. Gotta go out this weekend and see if he is still there.





More birds of prey




My old drill press with my mortise attachment. I had to make the quill mount for the Mortise attachment




A Hickory frame I made for Mary with Cholla, Inlace and Mesquite embellishments.




On Hiway 89 on the way to Mary's Place up near Congress. I first saw that frog in 1971 when I made my first trip into Arizona headed for Skull Valley.




A Black Tailed Rattler I stepped within 12" of before I was alerted. Took his head of with a shovel, and Mary skinned it.




10 minutes without it's head, and it's still moving.




Mary's doing what she likes. That's getting keepsakes, like snake skins. Her house has about a dozen inside as decorations.




The snake is still moving after 25 minutes.




My haul from one of my Saguaros. About 30 seed pods netted about a baseball sized gob of seeds, about 55,000 of them. there are so many pods, the birds aren't eating them like in the past. In order to get any, I had to get up earlier than the birds just to be able to get a couple pods. These were collected around noon today.




................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Nubsnstubs said:


> Take a guess on this one. It was taken in Louisiana near Ville Platte, hometown of my younger days. After a few guesses, I'll post a better picture.
> 
> 
> View attachment 211482
> 
> 
> .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Me thinks it is a gator resting on the log at the top


----------



## Mike Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> That was too easy. You're almost there. But, where is it??
> 
> I'm going to give you a short lesson so I hope you don't make this same mistake again. Louisiana is abbreviated as La.
> 
> Los Angeles is abreviated as L A. You notice I started another Paragraph because I don't think La. and
> 
> L. A. should ever be in the same Paragraph. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)


Oh, Jerry, you are so behind the times! LOL The ONLY reason I remember this was because of my 2nd grade teacher made a big deal of it - particularly after JFK was shot for some reason. A month or so before JFK was shot the USPS changed all the state abbreviations to all caps!

What is this Los Angeles that you speak of? Around these here parts L. A. refers to land that lays south of us'ns here in the great state of TN! It is an area also affectionately known as the RR - the Redneck Riviera to some that might like to get sand in places on their bodies that shouldn't get sandy! To the rest of us it is L. A. - Lower Alabama!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> My buddy, the Club Footed donkey. Gotta go out this weekend and see if he is still there.
> View attachment 211544
> 
> 
> More birds of prey
> View attachment 211545
> 
> My old drill press with my mortise attachment. I had to make the quill mount for the Mortise attachment
> View attachment 211546
> 
> A Hickory frame I made for Mary with Cholla, Inlace and Mesquite embellishments.
> View attachment 211547
> 
> On Hiway 89 on the way to Mary's Place up near Congress. I first saw that frog in 1971 when I made my first trip into Arizona headed for Skull Valley.
> View attachment 211548
> 
> A Black Tailed Rattler I stepped within 12" of before I was alerted. Took his head of with a shovel, and Mary skinned it.
> View attachment 211554
> 
> 10 minutes without it's head, and it's still moving.
> View attachment 211554
> 
> Mary's doing what she likes. That's getting keepsakes, like snake skins. Her house has about a dozen inside as decorations.
> View attachment 211559
> 
> The snake is still moving after 25 minutes.
> View attachment 211560
> 
> My haul from one of my Saguaros. About 30 seed pods netted about a baseball sized gob of seeds, about 55,000 of them. there are so many pods, the birds aren't eating them like in the past. In order to get any, I had to get up earlier than the birds just to be able to get a couple pods. These were collected around noon today.
> View attachment 211558
> 
> ................... Jerry (in Tucson)


Hope y'all ate the rattler - not much meat, but can be tasty!

Are you gonna start a Saguaro nursery?

Is Mary's house hay bale?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Now, if you stumble across a deceased coral snake - i've got a had that needs a hatband!


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> Greenhouse was full


Thoughts of Cousin Eddie was crossing my mind when I read this!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> That was too easy. You're almost there. But, where is it??
> 
> I'm going to give you a short lesson so I hope you don't make this same mistake again. Louisiana is abbreviated as La.
> 
> Los Angeles is abreviated as L A. You notice I started another Paragraph because I don't think La. and
> 
> L. A. should ever be in the same Paragraph. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)


About halfway up the pic to the left of the log!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Hope y'all ate the rattler - not much meat, but can be tasty!
> 
> Are you gonna start a Saguaro nursery?
> 
> Is Mary's house hay bale?


sure looks like Straw bale house.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> No, Kathie is addicted to her flowers.
> 
> View attachment 211495
> 
> View attachment 211496


I might have married the wrong woman!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> I might have married the wrong woman!


Pictures are tip of very large Iceberg. It is what I get for converting 2 costco Tents into a 40x11 greenhouse.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson

Nubsnstubs said:


> My buddy, the Club Footed donkey. Gotta go out this weekend and see if he is still there.
> View attachment 211544
> 
> 
> More birds of prey
> View attachment 211545
> 
> My old drill press with my mortise attachment. I had to make the quill mount for the Mortise attachment
> View attachment 211546
> 
> A Hickory frame I made for Mary with Cholla, Inlace and Mesquite embellishments.
> View attachment 211547
> 
> On Hiway 89 on the way to Mary's Place up near Congress. I first saw that frog in 1971 when I made my first trip into Arizona headed for Skull Valley.
> View attachment 211548
> 
> A Black Tailed Rattler I stepped within 12" of before I was alerted. Took his head of with a shovel, and Mary skinned it.
> View attachment 211554
> 
> 10 minutes without it's head, and it's still moving.
> View attachment 211554
> 
> Mary's doing what she likes. That's getting keepsakes, like snake skins. Her house has about a dozen inside as decorations.
> View attachment 211559
> 
> The snake is still moving after 25 minutes.
> View attachment 211560
> 
> My haul from one of my Saguaros. About 30 seed pods netted about a baseball sized gob of seeds, about 55,000 of them. there are so many pods, the birds aren't eating them like in the past. In order to get any, I had to get up earlier than the birds just to be able to get a couple pods. These were collected around noon today.
> View attachment 211558
> 
> ................... Jerry (in Tucson)


What do you do with those seeds Jerry?


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Pictures are tip of very large Iceberg. It is what I get for converting 2 costco Tents into a 40x11 greenhouse.


I cannot complain though. I am just as spoiled. My new 2013 toy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Now, if you stumble across a deceased coral snake - i've got a had that needs a hatband!


What’s a had?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike Hill said:


> Hope y'all ate the rattler - not much meat, but can be tasty!
> 
> Are you gonna start a Saguaro nursery?
> 
> *Is Mary's house hay bale?*


Mary isn't into eating snakes. I ate a pice

Straw is more like it. It's pretty nice inside in the winter when it's below freezing even without using the fireplace. It never gets below 55 degrees. When Deb and I would go up there for Thanksgiving, we stay in the guesthouse. It does have a heater and a fireplace, but I've never used either, and Thanksgiving week is usually the starting week of our coldest temperatures until spring. It's been below zero there, but we've been lucky and only experienced low teens.

Every year I collect as many pods as I can, hoping to get some that are ripe but still closed so I can eat the contents. I'll never eat one that's open like those pictured. Usually they are full of ants, have had bird beaks stuffed them, and a lot of *fly*ing insects landing on them. Tried making jelly once, but ended up with syrup instead. 

In 2008, October 18, to be exact, I planted a spoonful of seeds in a large flat I made up. Within 3 days, the gray dirt they were lying on turned white. I knew nothing about growing them, and figured the dirt caused them to mold. Not the case at all, as in another couple days, I could see them starting to take shape. A month later I transplanted 260 of them into 16 ounce Styrofoam cups. Five years later, I gave a lot away and planted over 50-60 on the property. Of those transplants, I still have about 40 that are survivors. This drought we're in is wreaking havoc on my Ocotillos and Prickly Pears but most of the Saguaros still look healthy...........

If you think you'd like to grow your own, I'd be more than happy to send you the seeds with 2 unopened pods. If they withstand the trip to you, you could sample a desert delicacy...... If you're open to this, pm me with your information, and I'll ship it in a small flat rate box for cost of postage. .... . . Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

barry richardson said:


> What do you do with those seeds Jerry?


I usually give them to whoever wants them. In the post above I gave a longwinded story of my successful planting endeavor. 

Every year on July 4th weekend, Colossal Cave here outside of Tucson has the Hassan Bak Festival. A small group, about 10-12 of local Tohonodam's goes up the the cave property and harvests seed pods like their ancestors did. It's a public event, and usually there are about a hundred people participating. They collect, de-seed the pods, and then cook the juice with the seeds. They then drain off the juice and toss the seeds I guess. The juice can be turned into jelly if done right, or they drink it as is. I've heard they can make an alcoholic drink from it if it sits around long enough. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

My Great Grandpa









Lil Mikey when he was a little younger, sans beard, and a little heavier!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mary isn't into eating snakes. I ate a pice
> 
> Straw is more like it. It's pretty nice inside in the winter when it's below freezing even without using the fireplace. It never gets below 55 degrees. When Deb and I would go up there for Thanksgiving, we stay in the guesthouse. It does have a heater and a fireplace, but I've never used either, and Thanksgiving week is usually the starting week of our coldest temperatures until spring. It's been below zero there, but we've been lucky and only experienced low teens.
> 
> Every year I collect as many pods as I can, hoping to get some that are ripe but still closed so I can eat the contents. I'll never eat one that's open like those pictured. Usually they are full of ants, have had bird beaks stuffed them, and a lot of *fly*ing insects landing on them. Tried making jelly once, but ended up with syrup instead.
> 
> In 2008, October 18, to be exact, I planted a spoonful of seeds in a large flat I made up. Within 3 days, the gray dirt they were lying on turned white. I knew nothing about growing them, and figured the dirt caused them to mold. Not the case at all, as in another couple days, I could see them starting to take shape. A month later I transplanted 260 of them into 16 ounce Styrofoam cups. Five years later, I gave a lot away and planted over 50-60 on the property. Of those transplants, I still have about 40 that are survivors. This drought we're in is wreaking havoc on my Ocotillos and Prickly Pears but most of the Saguaros still look healthy...........
> 
> If you think you'd like to grow your own, I'd be more than happy to send you the seeds with 2 unopened pods. If they withstand the trip to you, you could sample a desert delicacy...... If you're open to this, pm me with your information, and I'll ship it in a small flat rate box for cost of postage. .... . . Jerry (in Tucson)


Do they taste like prickly pears? I've made jelly from them - I like it, but not like I like Black Raspberry or Fig or Peach Preserves though!


----------



## Mike Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mary isn't into eating snakes. I ate a pice
> 
> Straw is more like it. It's pretty nice inside in the winter when it's below freezing even without using the fireplace. It never gets below 55 degrees. When Deb and I would go up there for Thanksgiving, we stay in the guesthouse. It does have a heater and a fireplace, but I've never used either, and Thanksgiving week is usually the starting week of our coldest temperatures until spring. It's been below zero there, but we've been lucky and only experienced low teens.
> 
> Every year I collect as many pods as I can, hoping to get some that are ripe but still closed so I can eat the contents. I'll never eat one that's open like those pictured. Usually they are full of ants, have had bird beaks stuffed them, and a lot of *fly*ing insects landing on them. Tried making jelly once, but ended up with syrup instead.
> 
> In 2008, October 18, to be exact, I planted a spoonful of seeds in a large flat I made up. Within 3 days, the gray dirt they were lying on turned white. I knew nothing about growing them, and figured the dirt caused them to mold. Not the case at all, as in another couple days, I could see them starting to take shape. A month later I transplanted 260 of them into 16 ounce Styrofoam cups. Five years later, I gave a lot away and planted over 50-60 on the property. Of those transplants, I still have about 40 that are survivors. This drought we're in is wreaking havoc on my Ocotillos and Prickly Pears but most of the Saguaros still look healthy...........
> 
> If you think you'd like to grow your own, I'd be more than happy to send you the seeds with 2 unopened pods. If they withstand the trip to you, you could sample a desert delicacy...... If you're open to this, pm me with your information, and I'll ship it in a small flat rate box for cost of postage. .... . . Jerry (in Tucson)


What is the coldest your winters get? We probably have way too wet of a winter and spring than they would like, but I could plant in sand/gravel.


----------



## Mike1950

Son, me, mom-91. Kathie- I am the only sane one begonia. Left to right Conway-?-gramps-dad 1951 making RR ties. 1951 gramps and me. One our more unruly neighbors. Great Gramps. 1900-1910. He took picture himself. He was a photographer and market hunter. Also raised hell with painter Charles Russel. 120 years of history. Had to take pic 1 out. Private info. I will edit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sorry to break rules and bring politics into post. Great Great gramps 1863. He was a union surveyor. I have a steamboat ticket from Vicksburg to Cairo , Ill. Dated 7/3/1863


Mike1950 said:


> Son, me, mom-91. Kathie- I am the only sane one begonia. Left to right Conway-?-gramps-dad 1951 making RR ties. 1951 gramps and me. One our more unruly neighbors. Great Gramps. 1900-1910. He took picture himself. He was a photographer and market hunter. Also raised hell with patterns Charles Russel. Some where I have picture of his dad and his wife and dad. 120 years of history. Had to take pic 1 out. Private info. I will edit.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211594
> 
> View attachment 211595
> 
> View attachment 211596
> 
> View attachment 211597
> 
> View attachment 211598
> 
> View attachment 211599

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Random phone pictures

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Gonzalodqa said:


> Random phone pictures
> 
> View attachment 211601
> 
> View attachment 211602
> 
> View attachment 211603
> 
> View attachment 211604
> 
> View attachment 211605
> 
> View attachment 211606
> 
> View attachment 211607


Kobe, Myrrh, Frankincence, kool aid ice, ice daggers, dirty water, piece of wood ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gonzalodqa

You nailed it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The100road

Few more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DLJeffs

The100road said:


> Few more.
> 
> View attachment 211666
> 
> View attachment 211667
> 
> View attachment 211668
> 
> View attachment 211669
> 
> View attachment 211670
> 
> View attachment 211671
> 
> View attachment 211672
> 
> View attachment 211673
> 
> View attachment 211674
> 
> View attachment 211675


Nice mountain gartersnake. The blue stripes are typical of juvenile garters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Nubsnstubs said:


> Take a guess on this one. It was taken in Louisiana near Ville Platte, hometown of my younger days. After a few guesses, I'll post a better picture.
> 
> 
> View attachment 211482
> 
> 
> .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Yep, there's a small purse right there.... I was about 3 feet from it when I finally could get a fairly decent picture. 74 year old fart, trying to balance on a log about 10" OD in water about 6" deep, trying to get a picture of a Gator... Not too bright in my opinion, but it's after the fact now. At the time, it was the thing to do.

If you want it, Lil Mikie, I can give you coordinates, but it's probably a little larger by now. You might get a larger puse from it. 






............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Nubsnstubs said:


> ........ Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> Yep, there's a small purse right there.... I was about 3 feet from it when I finally could get a fairly decent picture. 74 year old fart, trying to balance on a log about 10" OD in water about 6" deep, trying to get a picture of a Gator... Not too bright in my opinion, but it's after the fact now. At the time, it was the thing to do.
> 
> If you want it, Lil Mikie, I can give you coordinates, but it's probably a little larger by now. You might get a larger puse from it.
> 
> View attachment 211676
> 
> 
> ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Wonder what smoked gator tastes like?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Wonder what smoked gator tastes like?


Bout like chicken  but chickens wont try to eat you when you are catching them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok ok...enough of the small talk. Lets see some more randoms!!


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Ok ok...enough of the small talk. Lets see some more randoms!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

At the beach….

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tom Smart



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Great grandparents

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

It's what happens when the grunts cut in the hvac runs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Arn213



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Arn213



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Arn213



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Who you gonna call? The front exterior was used as the base for the original 1984 film “Ghostbusters”!

Hook and Ladder Company 8 and “Jenga Tower” in Tribeca.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> View attachment 211690


That Japanese maple looks same as ours-Nice


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> That Japanese maple looks same as ours-Nice


Looks to be several years behind yours, but it’s gobbling up that space quickly. Picture is a year or two old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Old fort we used to play in when we were kids. Still standing 40 years later....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Nature Man

Hawaiian Anthirium.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

Please Ring For Assistance.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wife got free tickets to monster trucks last night so we took the grandbaby. Didn't like the noise but after we put the earmuffs on him, he loved it

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Our newest line of bigger Bertha drivers and a couple specialty putters...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Inside Mary's straw bale off grid house, looking towards the kitchen from the living room. A lot of Indian stuff and a few old guns hanging around. .





Nine Fingers. Mary's boyfriend. A retired swabbie parachute rigger after 20+ years in the Navy. A very good Flintknapper and host of the Quartzsite Knap in for almost 20 years....



What I pulled off my back when I got back home from my trip through Missouri, Akransas, Louisiana, and Texas.




This will be in my possesion beofore Thanksgiving. Juniper, with about a 4 foot plus diameter at the base, and at least 3 feet at the middle. I pretty much think I have permission, but if I don't, the owners best friend says we'll poach.......




Before; A saguaro Blossom on the way to producing fruit.




After; Saguaoro pod is ripe. At least 2000 seeds in each pod plus a weak Strawberry taste. .....




Mom is still up there. should see a couple youngun's a in a couple days or so. I'll say this for the old gal, she sure tolerates me. Today I sprayed lacquer below her, and it didn't seem to phase her at all. ....




Spalted hackberry cut into 1/4" slabs because I could..




One of the many mounts my friend has in his Paint and Body shop. This is his wifes' leopard she got in Africa. There are more than a hundred mounts there of many animals taken on his trips there.




................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Nubsnstubs said:


> This will be in my possesion beofore Thanksgiving. Juniper, with about a 4 foot plus diameter at the base, and at least 3 feet at the middle. I pretty much think I have permission, but if I don't, the owners best friend says we'll poach.......
> View attachment 211805


the base of that cedar sure looks curly
do you think the burl was caused by deer browse at an early stage in that trees' life?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

vegas urban lumber said:


> the base of that cedar sure looks curly
> do you think the burl was caused by deer browse at an early stage in that trees' life?


I don't have a clue, Trev. I just know I want it. Why? Because it's there. And, it would be a crime to leave it in the desert to eventually die and rot away without knowing what it looks like inside. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Arn213 said:


> Who you gonna call? The front exterior was used as the base for the original 1984 film “Ghostbusters”!
> 
> Hook and Ladder Company 8 and “Jenga Tower” in Tribeca.
> 
> View attachment 211722
> 
> View attachment 211723
> 
> View attachment 211724
> 
> View attachment 211725


At first I thought - that's pretty cool, that was where Spenser lived for a while - but then I remembered this was NY and Spenser was in Boston! Maybe it was just flashbacks of the time I used to want to marry Barbara Stock!


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> At first I thought - that's pretty cool, that was where Spenser lived for a while - but then I remembered this was NY and Spenser was in Boston! Maybe it was just flashbacks of the time I used to want to marry Barbara Stock!


@Mike Hill - outside of being part of sets from some of the iconic movies, films and tv series (Ghostbusters, Hitch, How I met your Mother & Seinfeld), Hook & Ladder Company 8 is a special Firehouse in NYC- they were “among the very first responders to the September 11, 2001 attacks”. This was built in 1903 in the Beaux Art Style. Believe it or not the city was doing major cut backs in 2011 and was going to shut down about 20 firehouses- thank goodness for now our Mayor and actor Steve Buscemi’s (I believe he was a former Firefighter) campaign to save this firehouse. 

Don’t know if you realized how narrow the doors are and the width of the building. Can you imagine trying to back up the fire truck after each completed call? It is a working firehouse and I have passed this place at times and the door is up and the NY BRAVEST are usually hanging out- yeah, lots of tourist hit this spot. When I came back it was the 1st firehouse I visited and brought flowers in during the 19th Anniversary of 9/11. By the way to movie nerds- go back to my statement about this engine house being narrow (well a good amount of firehouses in the lower Manhattan where the city started, abandoning the grid system, they tend to be in narrow and rectangular in footprint) and the actually interior studio set was filmed from another firehouse (decommissioned in LA, Fire Station No. 23) for the original 1984 Ghostbuster’s movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

How about a NYC iconic landmark and a movie location favorite for you film nerds which is Washington Square Park in Greenwich Village neighborhood……..

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

To the music fans- two great locations both in Greenwich Village, NYC. Any fans of the late Jimi Hendrix? Remember his album “Electric Ladyland” and where he recorded this album (he lived here too while recording it). Well this
is what is left of it in 2021……….









The one below is really iconic if you are a jazz and blues enthusiast- the one and only “Blue Note”……

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

I donated wood for handle of axe. it will tour firehouses around country and end up at that firehouse. A local friend made Damascus axe out of 2 pieces of steel from the towers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Arn213 said:


> Who you gonna call? The front exterior was used as the base for the original 1984 film “Ghostbusters”!
> 
> Hook and Ladder Company 8 and “Jenga Tower” in Tribeca.
> 
> View attachment 211722
> 
> View attachment 211723
> 
> View attachment 211724
> 
> View attachment 211725


Ok, this did not just happen! I got a phone call from a guy with an address on W. Broadway, just sort of behind this building (Hook and Ladder Station 8) the next block over wanting for us to help him price up renovation of a building here in Nashville. Ok, I'm through for the day - Ghostbuster effect? Wonder if the UAP report had anything in it about this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, this did not just happen! I got a phone call from a guy with an address on W. Broadway, just sort of behind this building (Hook and Ladder Station 8) the next block over wanting for us to help him price up renovation of a building here in Nashville. Ok, I'm through for the day - Ghostbuster effect? Wonder if the UAP report had anything in it about this?


Dang- it’s karma and the way of the universe! Price it out and come to NYC! Don’t underprice yourself and remember to allow for getting tickets and for parking (lol)- I had to stick that in there! Tribeca is a great place. Lots of well known people live there. Robert DeNiro has a couple of restaurants here- one I have been to twice! It is walking distance to City Hall, Woolworth building, South Street Seaport and WTC…..

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Arn213 said:


> It is walking distance to City Hall, Woolworth building, South Street Seaport and WTC…..


And Chambers St Wines, one of my go to’s, especially for well priced European selections.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Tom Smart said:


> And Chambers St Wines, one of my go to’s, especially for well priced European selections.


I know that place- that is one really fine, nicely laid out wine store and they still are in business!


----------



## Tom Smart

Arn213 said:


> I know that place- that is one really fine, nicely laid out wine store and they still are in business!


They are. I’ve walked in a few times but do business on line, because it’s just not local. Get on their email list, I enjoy their postings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Arn213

Tom Smart said:


> They are. I’ve walked in a few times but do business on line, because it’s just not local. Get on their email list, I enjoy their postings.


Will do! Tom check out this other place if you can’t find what you need there- I have known this place ever since the early 90’s. They moved from Astor Place to several blocks away south of Lafayette St.: Astor Wines & Spirits………https://www.astorwines.com/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=local


----------



## Tom Smart

Arn213 said:


> Will do! Tom check out this other place if you can’t find what you need there- I have known this place ever since the early 90’s. They moved from Astor Place to several blocks away south of Lafayette St.: Astor Wines & Spirits………https://www.astorwines.com/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=local


Got it. Here’s Chambers St’s link. Not a fancy website, especially on a mobile device, but their offerings make up for that.



https://chambersstwines.com/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa

I thought maybe I could share some old pictures of me working in the rainforest in Peru.
These are pictures of Cats claw (Uncaria tomentosa) a "medicinal" vine and a fruit called Tumbo... I don't really know the English name for it or its botanical name. It is mainly used to make juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gonzalodqa

The first picture is of a Teak plantation that was devastated by leaf-cutting ants. The second image is a Teak seedling that we installed to replace some of the plants

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Random tree species.
-Sandbox tree (Hura crepitans)
-Bolaina (Guazuma crinita)
-Aspidosperma sp
-Dragons Blood (Croton sp)
-Bloodwood seedling (Brosimum rubescens)
- An unknown palm tree
-Tornillo (Cedrelinga catenaeformis)
-Garapa (Apuleia leiocarpa)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gonzalodqa

The first two are tornillo seedlings. Then is what we had to deal with from time to time, illegal logging of a Tornillo tree.
The third one shows the roads you had to traverse sometimes :)
The last two are just random, the last one I think is a Copaidera stump

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Lastly (I promise I won't spam it anymore)
Some plantation I took care of. 
-Capirona (Calycophyllum spruceanum)
-Ishpingo (Amburana cearensis)
-A type of very spicy chili called charapita
-Teak
-Me doing some thinning 
-Mahogany
-Bolaina

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Gonzalodqa said:


> Lastly (I promise I won't spam it anymore)
> Some plantation I took care of.
> -Capirona (Calycophyllum spruceanum)
> -Ishpingo (Amburana cearensis)
> -A type of very spicy chili called charapita
> -Teak
> -Me doing some thinning
> -Mahogany
> -Bolaina
> 
> View attachment 212103


Is the spicy pepper a wild plant


----------



## Mike1950

Gonzalodqa said:


> Lastly (I promise I won't spam it anymore)
> Some plantation I took care of.
> -Capirona (Calycophyllum spruceanum)
> -Ishpingo (Amburana cearensis)
> -A type of very spicy chili called charapita
> -Teak
> -Me doing some thinning
> -Mahogany
> -Bolaina
> 
> View attachment 212101
> 
> View attachment 212102
> 
> View attachment 212103
> 
> View attachment 212104
> 
> View attachment 212105
> 
> View attachment 212106
> 
> View attachment 212107


what is the white for? Nice pics- we like tree spam

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

The100road said:


> Few more.
> 
> View attachment 211666
> 
> View attachment 211667
> 
> View attachment 211668
> 
> View attachment 211669
> 
> View attachment 211670
> 
> View attachment 211671
> 
> View attachment 211672
> 
> View attachment 211673
> 
> View attachment 211674
> 
> View attachment 211675


That’s a cool vehicle picture. That is art!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Lou Currier said:


> Is the spicy pepper a wild plant


I don’t really know. They have a small bush next to the workers cabin so I think they brought it there, but I don’t know if it is naturally wild.


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Mike1950 said:


> what is the white for? Nice pics- we like tree spam


You mean on the last picture? Some people think that it will prevent ants to climb the tree, but it comes from agricultural practices when they “painted” fruit trees with a chemical compound that was also white 
That one is just paint and it was there before I arrived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Gonzalodqa said:


> You mean on the last picture? Some people think that it will prevent ants to climb the tree, but it comes from agricultural practices when they “painted” fruit trees with a chemical compound that was also white
> That one is just paint and it was there before I arrived


I think they used to do that to prevent tree from warming up early by reflecting sun. Washington produces 70% of apples in country. They do not do it anymore


----------



## Gonzalodqa

I am not sure at all. I know that some fruits like avocado they used to paint with an alkaline salt but…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

There were places in Panama that had white bands painted around some trees. I always figured it was an ant deterrent, some how. I've seen coconut plantations where they tack a sheet of galvanized tin around the trunks to prevent the coconut crabs from climbing up and cutting off the nuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Was browsing my phone photo library and noticed this forgotten photo. Some Nocino I made back in 2016 I believe. I wonder where it it. Gotta go find it and see what it tastes like after 5 years of aging!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Here is a scary photo from my phone - Lil Mikey playing like he knows how to operate a track-hoe. It's dangerous, and probably illegal to let an office boy on big machinery!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

There's probably no key in it. I get in those and make believe too. Did you make noises also?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike Hill

BBbbbrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmm............blmmm.....blmmm.......bbbbrrrrrmmmm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill

See those footings in the glass reflection! I dug them!! Now it took me a few days to do it while a real operator might take 4 hours. BUT I did it!!!! And they were in the right place and at the right elevation - well --- shoulda dug them 1 1/2" deeper - the mason had to make a 1 1/2 cut on fnd block all around the bldg. He laughed while mumblilng something about an amateur!!! Somebody awarded us a project and we did not have a superintendent free for about a month because of a change order on the job that should have been finished. Since I don't do anything anyways - they let me play like I was a super for a month! It rained a couple of days after this photo and apparently I got too much mud on the track hoe and the rental company complained - big babies!

I just wonder what our insurance carrier would have said if something happened!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> There's probably no key in it. I get in those and make believe too. Did you make noises also?


And what does the Astros Dude think those are?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Oh WOW keys!! Looks like they are in the off position!

Cool stuff Mike!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> Oh WOW keys!! Looks like they are in the off position!
> 
> Cool stuff Mike!


Just can't fool dem 'stros dudes!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

One of my buddies. It's been around my lathe and tablesaw for about a month now. I have to be careful that I don't step on it. Love those guys.








Yummy. Dessert, not desert. Tasty boogers. They are from one of my Saguaros, but different sizes. Both will have approximately the same amount of seed even though one is twice the size. They are supposed to be good for your heart. These two are the last of this season for my property. Out in the desert they will still be availible for another month maybe..... ..








Mom is still here. No little ones yet, but any day now. 



Cypress tree at Chicot State Park at Indian Hills near my old home town in Louisiana. 



If you look closely, you will find more Marcantel's here than there are west of the Sabine River. Mom and Pop with a sprinkling of Aunts, Uncles and a Cousin or two. I believe it's a dying clan.



Two of my benches in San Antonio. I designed and cut them out on a router. They were designed for flintknapping, but can be used for just about anything you choose. I even made one to be used as a Porta Potty when camping.



One of the days I was in Missouri in late April.



A 7.62x25 Chicom Pistol. It's a copy of the Tokarev 54, but made in China and used by the Viet Cong and NVA. My brother was a Special Forces Officer and on one of the ambushes he participated in in Cambodia, he got the pistol. I need to make some grips as these are starting to fall apart, but they are a much better quality than the Romanian grips I recently got. . 





............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs

Is that a little collared lizard Jerry?


----------



## Herb G.

Here's some of what's growing around here, but not mine. 

This is the world famous Tunguska Thunder**ck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

DLJeffs said:


> Is that a little collared lizard Jerry?


Doug, it's supposed to be a Large Spiny Lizard and it does have a collar. It's a youngun, and it lost it's tail when younger. It's now growing back. I didn't see it yesterday and am wondering why. This picture was taken a day before yesterday. I have 2 others running around here that look to be at least a half pound each. Pretty big, and when I see them, I don't have my camera handy, whereas, the guy in the picture above will wait for me. That's funny because they are supposed to hide at the approach of a human............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Herb G. said:


> Here's some of what's growing around here, but not mine.
> 
> This is the world famous Tunguska Thunder**ck.
> 
> View attachment 212170


If my lungs didn't take a beating from that stuff, I'd be drooling to. But, all I can do is think of the past when they were in much better condition. I do partake about ever five years or so. When I do it again, I'll film what it does to me and might post it...... . ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Herb G. said:


> Here's some of what's growing around here, but not mine.
> 
> This is the world famous Tunguska Thunder**ck.
> 
> View attachment 212170


It's a wonder it didn't change to "This is the world famous Tunguska ThunderLadyGaGack."


----------



## Herb G.

Nubsnstubs said:


> If my lungs to take the beating from that stuff, I'd be drooling to. But, all I can do is think of the past when they were in much better condition. I do partake about ever five years or so. When I do it again, I'll film what it does to me and might post it...... . ..... Jerry (in Tucson)


This stuff has been clocked at 35% THC. It will bury your jimmies in the dirt.


----------



## ripjack13

Who needs epsom salt when you have old growth fir....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Most people usually put water in their tub before a bath - but I guess Woodbarter admins and mods are a different breed and why they are admins and mods!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Got one decent shot of this female Anna's floating around my wife's hanging basket ....




I also saw this bird on a recent hike. Couldn't figure out what it was. Asked around on the central Oregon Audobon site and they identified it as a fox sparrow. Evidently, the Pacific northwest variety has changed to be very dark grey with hardly any white. If you look up fox sparrows you'll see they typically have lots of cinnamon brown color and white splashes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben

The front yard.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Lychee Fruit.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Fountain at The Broadmoor in Colorado Springs, CO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

What some black bears did to a 7 acre corn field. Also some bait sites I worked. Finally caught him.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

A few from Wyoming last fall. The horse is on the Wind River Indian Reservation. The rock is called Castle Rock if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Last ones for right now. A display at one of our local state parks that I donated the wormy chestnut for. The lake there was built by the civilian conservation corps

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

And I got mad when I saw the bottom with regular pine. They said they run out of chestnut so I made them come and get more to finish it right. Haven't been back to see it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

And I thought deer were destructive. Bears just demolished that corn field.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What some black bears did to a 7 acre corn field. Also some bait sites I worked. Finally caught him.
> 
> View attachment 213134


Sweet corn or regular field corn?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Field corn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

DLJeffs said:


> And I thought deer were destructive. Bears just demolished that corn field.


Wait till you see what a herd of cattle does to 50 acres of corn. Make sure to wear your hip waders.


They do 3 things at the same time. Run, eat corn, and chit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What some black bears did to a 7 acre corn field. Also some bait sites I worked. Finally caught him.
> 
> View attachment 213134
> 
> View attachment 213135
> 
> View attachment 213136
> 
> View attachment 213137


Even Lil Mikey would be lured in with that bait - well except for the lick blocks - he'd rather get his salt from a shaker thank you. Hope you were able to put those dudes under the jail and confiscated their trucks, guns, and 4-wheelers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Rare photos of Alien Life Forces or maybe they were just more billionaires but from another planet!

Have a game camera set up at a jobsite for progress photos and caught these aliens at night. 

Coming in for a landing





Here they are marching across the site!













A late straggler trying to catch up with the others!





Bye Bye! Y'all come back now - you hear!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Stuff we have to put up with at work...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Ahhh, I'm jealous. I'm gradually acquiring my herd of hummers. There is a bird shop about 3 blocks away that has a number of feeders in their back yard and they have 100's of hummers. I guess I get their sloppy seconds overflow! It takes awhile for them to find Lil Mikey's offerings! They usually discover the bee balm first, then the zinnias, buddleia, salvias, catmint and Cardinal Flower next then - the feeder. They have within the last two weeks discovered the feeder - but only one or two yet. They never visit, or at least I have never seen them on my cleome, pentas, daylilies, lilies. The anise is sorta hidden - so they have to be moved. Occassionally they visit a hosta (I have 100's), the phlox has not bloomed this year (got out late), and I have limited amount of salvia this year- I pulled up all the Blue and Black as it was getting invasive. And the white sage, crocomosia and pineapple sage hasn't bloomed much yet. -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

A tip on the feeders, get them out early and keep them clean and filled. We usually see our first hummingbirds in April,long before anything other than daffodils and crocus are blooming. Once you get some and they nest on your property, they will return each year. 

We live out in the middle of corn fields and timber and when we first put out a feeder, took a month for one to find it/us. Years later and we still have large numbers every year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man

Shrimp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

Canned goods.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nature Man said:


> Shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 213310


That's a lot of dead bugs!


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 213310


I'll take my 10# for dinner!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

Been a little smoky up here. Not the best pics but......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D

Juvenile black racer in my podocarpus.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

That may have made me "race" in my pants!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Ray D said:


> Juvenile black racer in my podocarpus.
> 
> View attachment 213334


Dem juveniles are so different looking from the growd up ones!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D

Wildthings said:


> Dem juveniles are so different looking from the growd up ones!!!


Yes they are. You can see it’s tail beginning to get its adult color. Those oversized eyes are always what I notice first when determining if it’s a young black racer or a young rat snake. Either way, I always enjoy seeing snakes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Ray D said:


> Yes they are. You can see it’s tail beginning to get its adult color. Those oversized eyes are always what I notice first when determining if it’s a young black racer or a young rat snake. Either way, I always enjoy seeing snakes.


Black, rat, and garter; yeah. I like keeping the rodents in check. Copperhead and rattlesnake; I can pass on them. Current jobsite is near a south facing bluff. 6 snakes in 3 weeks. 2 were copperhead. Hanging out in the posthole is a very good way to make someone look for clean drawers!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice photo capture Ray. It always bugs me to see people kill a snake just because it's a snake. Found this one two years ago while fishing. Beauty. Crocatus oreganus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Speaking of these beautiful creatures...

Timber rattler 









Garter

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ray D

DLJeffs said:


> Nice photo capture Ray. It always bugs me to see people kill a snake just because it's a snake. Found this one two years ago while fishing. Beauty.
> 
> View attachment 213434
> 
> View attachment 213435


I agree. We have a lot of banded water snakes in my neck of the woods and they are constantly getting confused with our moccasin…. And getting killed. I’m not a fan of venomous snakes but I still give them a pass. You move to Florida, ya gonna deal with snakes. Lol


----------



## Tom Smart

Unfortunately, this one didn’t make it across the road. Just happened upon it about 30 minutes ago.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Ray D

That’s too bad.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Last week I went to the VA hospital to get blood work done for an upcoming physical. As I entered the property, I had to lock up my brakes as a snake was slithering across the entrance road. I jumped out to see what kind it was. Had a pointed tail and round head, so I determined it was a harmless snake. My biggest fear was it was headed for a parking lot with people arriving. I wonder if it made it off VA property safely. 

A couple days ago I picked up a dead snake very close to my house. It's a California King Snake. Gonna skin it in a few minutes.








Here is a picture from Bing search. That's pretty cool. @Wildthings, have you ever mounted something like this before????


 .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Eric - that timber rattler is one of the prettiest rattlers with its black tail. Looks a lot like a puff adder.

Jerry - CA king snakes are protected in California. They can be found in a lot of different color variations too. They're good to have around because they're one of the few things that will seek out and eat rattlesnakes. The roadrunner is another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Nubsnstubs said:


> Last week I went to the VA hospital to get blood work done for an upcoming physical. As I entered the property, I had to lock up my brakes as a snake was slithering across the entrance road. I jumped out to see what kind it was. Had a pointed tail and round head, so I determined it was a harmless snake. My biggest fear was it was headed for a parking lot with people arriving. I wonder if it made it off VA property safely.
> 
> A couple days ago I picked up a dead snake very close to my house. It's a California King Snake. Gonna skin it in a few minutes.View attachment 213443
> 
> View attachment 213444
> 
> 
> Here is a picture from Bing search. That's pretty cool. @Wildthings, have you ever mounted something like this before????
> View attachment 213445 .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


I love snakes. Some of my favorite creatures. I have mounted rattlesnakes and copperheads but not anything else. Presently I'm working on a Bearded Dragon, who died during our February ice capades. My first. His name is Jim. Then another phone call a couple days ago and I have another one to do from another client. They drove up from 200 miles away. His name is Scout

Meet Jim in his frozen state and in his skinned state

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wildthings said:


> I love snakes. Some of my favorite creatures. I have mounted rattlesnakes and copperheads but not anything else. Presently I'm working on a Bearded Dragon, who died during our February ice capades. My first. His name is Jim. Then another phone call a couple days ago and I have another one to do from another client. They drove up from 200 miles away. His name is Scout
> 
> Meet Jim in his frozen state and in his skinned state
> 
> View attachment 213491 View attachment 213492


That looks a bit more ticklish than a snake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

A multi-speciesial animal stuffer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Trob115

Went to light my grill and this little ring neck snake was hanging out. Needless to say, it surprised me.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

That's a nice photo capture too Trey.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Some pictures of my Fieldtrip

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Gonzalodqa

And just a couple more

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Trob115

Gonzalodqa said:


> And just a couple more
> 
> View attachment 213622
> 
> View attachment 213623
> 
> View attachment 213624
> 
> View attachment 213625
> 
> View attachment 213626
> 
> View attachment 213627
> 
> View attachment 213628
> 
> View attachment 213629
> 
> View attachment 213630
> 
> View attachment 213631


I have used those licor sensors before in my agricultural research.

cool looking pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Personally, I am not using all of the sensors in the pictures. I mainly use the Walz to measure photosynthesis and work with some of the data from the sensors, especially sap flow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Ahhh, I'm jealous. I'm gradually acquiring my herd of hummers. There is a bird shop about 3 blocks away that has a number of feeders in their back yard and they have 100's of hummers. I guess I get their sloppy seconds overflow! It takes awhile for them to find Lil Mikey's offerings! They usually discover the bee balm first, then the zinnias, buddleia, salvias, catmint and Cardinal Flower next then - the feeder. They have within the last two weeks discovered the feeder - but only one or two yet. They never visit, or at least I have never seen them on my cleome, pentas, daylilies, lilies. The anise is sorta hidden - so they have to be moved. Occassionally they visit a hosta (I have 100's), the phlox has not bloomed this year (got out late), and I have limited amount of salvia this year- I pulled up all the Blue and Black as it was getting invasive. And the white sage, crocomosia and pineapple sage hasn't bloomed much yet. -


We have lots of hummers. No feeders. Kathies flowers. Try cat mint. They will fight over it.


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> A few from Wyoming last fall. The horse is on the Wind River Indian Reservation. The rock is called Castle Rock if I remember correctly.
> 
> View attachment 213138
> 
> View attachment 213139
> 
> View attachment 213140
> 
> View attachment 213141
> 
> View attachment 213142


We were in wind river canyon and Thermopolis last fall. Beautiful country.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> We have lots of hummers. No feeders. Kathies flowers. Try cat mint. They will fight over it.


Got catnip/catmint but they don't seem to utilize it. It is right next to some zinnias, lavender, buddleia, coneflowers, sage, comfrey and tansy - and they seem to prefer the zinnias. Go figure!


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Got catnip/catmint but they don't seem to utilize it. It is right next to some zinnias, lavender, buddleia, coneflowers, sage, comfrey and tansy - and they seem to prefer the zinnias. Go figure!


Cat mint is not catnip. Sorta looks like scraggly lavender but smells like oil.


----------



## Mike1950

Flower update

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Wow, somebody's been busy. The deer would have a hayday if those were in my yard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> Cat mint is not catnip. Sorta looks like scraggly lavender but smells like oil.


Have both, but my catmint is the white variety and grows in more shade than it likes so might not be as desirable. The catnip,our cat sometimes sleeps underneath but doesn't stop the bees, bumblebees and small butterflies. The cat doesn't mind - she knows that we'll cut it down, dry it, and grind it up for her fun later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Have both, but my catmint is the white variety and grows in more shade than it likes so might not be as desirable. The catnip,our cat sometimes sleeps underneath but doesn't stop the bees, bumblebees and small butterflies. The cat doesn't mind - she knows that we'll cut it down, dry it, and grind it up for her fun later.


ours was light lavender


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Wow, somebody's been busy. The deer would have a hayday if those were in my yard.


we have solid fences- deer cannot see into yard. otherwise they would devour them


----------



## trc65

Mike1950 said:


> Flower update
> 
> View attachment 213669
> 
> View attachment 213670
> 
> View attachment 213671
> 
> View attachment 213672
> 
> View attachment 213673
> 
> View attachment 213674
> 
> View attachment 213675
> 
> View attachment 213676
> 
> View attachment 213677
> 
> View attachment 213678


Wonderful collection of begonias! The rest are great too, but begonias are some of my favorite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

trc65 said:


> Wonderful collection of begonias! The rest are great too, but begonias are some of my favorite.


The begonias of my childhood were boring. Now they are amazing. so far this summer has been brutal but the begonias are doing great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> Flower update
> 
> View attachment 213669
> 
> View attachment 213670
> 
> View attachment 213671
> 
> View attachment 213672
> 
> View attachment 213673
> 
> View attachment 213674
> 
> View attachment 213675
> 
> View attachment 213676
> 
> View attachment 213677
> 
> View attachment 213678


Gorgeous riot of color! My Kathy is different than your Kathie - I'm allowed mainly white flowers - sorta Vita Sackville-West 'ish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Gorgeous riot of color! My Kathy is different than your Kathy - I'm allowed mainly white flowers - sorta Vita Sackville-West 'ish.


My Kathie is the grower of all these flowers. I just enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> The begonias of my childhood were boring. Now they are amazing. so far this summer has been brutal but the begonias are doing great.


One can have all the wax begonias they want - give Lil Mikey the tuberous and the rex's. Unfortunately I have to pour the water to them this time of the year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> One can have all the wax begonias they want - give Lil Mikey the tuberous and the rex's. Unfortunately I have to pour the water to them this time of the year.


We have been in 90s-108 for almost 2 months. Kathie has pots hooked to sprinkler system with mini sprinklers in each pot. They get plenty of water.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Found this hiding from the sun at the sale site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Fishing toys for big boys

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

That's an interesting conglomeration of fishing tools. Looks like a tying vise, a spool winding motor, a bobbin loader, but I'm not sure what the dark green liquid in the plastic bottle is for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> That's an interesting conglomeration of fishing tools. Looks like a tying vise, a spool winding motor, a bobbin loader, but I'm not sure what the dark green liquid in the plastic bottle is for.


That is an "automatic" glue applicator. Thread runs thru the end of that tube.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mike Hill

It's an "automatic" fly tyer. Sorta. Sorta of a rotary vise in reverse. Don't need a bobbin - it wraps the thread around the hook for you. A few commercial tyers (probably mainly jig tyers) used them to increase production. They are not made anymore, are rare, and I have never seen one in person.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Ah, now I see how it works. Foot treadle peddle on the far left. It's missing the belt connecting the motor to the thread winder. Does the vise actually slide in and out as the thread is wrapped - is that why it sets in a groove like that? I've seen Nor Vises attached to motors but they only rotate the hook in the vise. The thread is still held in a bobbin and manipulated manually. I guess for tying off the heads of jigs and stuff that might be helpful but for most flies I think it would be more trouble than it's worth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Pretty much agree. However, I have heard of some guys being able to use it to crank out flies. Can't be complicated flies. If you tied the hopper - nice. Used one very similar catching my first yellowstone cutthroat many years ago! If I used one around here it would probably scare the fish back to the deep. Indicators for around here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Iff'n I don't know my planers - this here be a serious planer!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gonzalodqa

I found this Chinese maple tree in the arboretum. It is quite pretty

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Gotta get me some seed or trees - know someone who would want to bonsai that!


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Mike Hill said:


> Gotta get me some seed or trees - know someone who would want to bonsai that!


I was also thinking about collecting seeds but I will only be here until Tuesday the I have to move to a different research station 2 hours from here. 
Not sure how long they will take to ripen but I will be back just to drop off some equipment in a week. 
Maybe I could some at the end of the month but it's a 3-hour drive ....


----------



## Gonzalodqa

The bark is what called my attention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Just did a little research - apparently China has quite a number of varieties of maples. One site I've bought from before has some - and they are widely different - the few he has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115

We are blessed with a lot of hummingbirds this year. They have gotten very comfortable with us being outside. I decided to try something while doing my daily bible study. I put a feeder directly beside me on our patio table. It was so cool to see. I even had several literally touch me trying to figure out what I was .

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## Mike Hill

Trey, that is way, way, way, too cool! Finally in the last 2 weeks have 2 or 3 coming regularly - maybe more. Just waiting till they get more accustomed and I'm gonna try something like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trob115

Mike Hill said:


> Trey, that is way, way, way, too cool! Finally in the last 2 weeks have 2 or 3 coming regularly - maybe more. Just waiting till they get more accustomed and I'm gonna try something like that.


Yes sir it is way cool. This year our numbers have exploded. I think we are the only people with feeders around us and I'm filling up feeders every single day.

I want to get one of those hand feeders and try feeding them from my hand. I think they will do it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Hand feeding is the bomb. There is a book available that gives good ideas of how to accomplish it. I have no idea where my copy is, or I'd send it to you. This is the first year in a few, we have had more than the occasional visitor. A bird shop about 3 blocks away started feeding and they all seem to go there. It's like having big mosquitos around standing in their bird feeding yard!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

More begonias out front. More shade loving.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Trob115 said:


> Yes sir it is way cool. This year our numbers have exploded. I think we are the only people with feeders around us and I'm filling up feeders every single day.
> 
> I want to get one of those hand feeders and try feeding them from my hand. I think they will do it now.


Hummers seem to adapt to people pretty quickly. My Mom had a dozen or so at her feeder all the time (in Arizona). When she'd go out to clean and refill the feeders, the hummingbirds would fly right up to her face and buzz around her head. They couldn't wait for her to re-hang the feeder before they'd land and start feeding. They weren't scared of her at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Some recent photos along the Blue Ridge Parkway

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Hill

A cantilever barn bird house - cool!


----------



## Karl_TN

Water fall videos from a visit to Rock Island State Park TN last Sunday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mike Hill said:


> A cantilever barn bird house - cool!


I'm planning to build one this winter. That is the most inventive birdhouse I've seen.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Karl_TN said:


> Short water fall videos from a visit to Rock Island State Park TN last Sunday.


----------



## Mike Hill

Karl_TN said:


> Short water fall videos from a visit to Rock Island State Park TN last Sunday.


Karl, you drove a long way! Twin Falls is so cool. On one of my favorite rivers in TN - Caney Fork. For any who do not know - there is not a surface stream that feeds the falls. The falls come out of the SIDE of a cliff not the top. Underground waters feed it. Well there is a river - The Collins River is about 1000' away, but no surface water. Basically a small area there are three rivers that converge but they are at different elevations above sea level! BTW River Musky are in the general area and lots of walleye are caught downriver from this.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Nature Man

Karl_TN said:


> Water fall videos from a visit to Rock Island State Park TN last Sunday.


It's like a miniature Niagara Falls! Very nice! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

On the way to Utah, we are stopping for breakfast near Palisade CO and found this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Some pictures of my field trip in this new area, a drained peatland.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Please give us some help. What is all of this electronic gear? Doesn't look like a weather station.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I think he's using trees to contact ET to tell him his bicycle is ready.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Gonzalodqa

No ET contact yet.
The equipment is used to measure sap flow (the white plug), the expansion and contraction of the stem (the metal plate drilled into the tree), and the equipment in the tower as a whole is used for the eddy covariance, which measures the fluxes between the atmosphere and the forest ecosystem at a landscape level. 
What we are doing now is studying the biophysical and biochemical impacts of clear cut, and thining on these fluxes. 

It is a complex way of saying how cutting the forest affect the CO2 in the atmosphere

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Seems like a overly complex analysis system. I think it's known science of how much each specie of tree absorbs CO2 each year so if you know how many trees were cut, that will be the effect on CO2 levels. Here in the eastern hardwood forest there is rapid growth in trees due to the rich amount of CO2 they feed on. I would presume that the same thing is happening in Finland.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa

It is actually more complex than that. Because the species and tree interactions change drastically the atmospheric effects, plus all the other variables like temperature, water stress, plague attacks. Also, it is impossible to estimate the number of trees and species at a landscape level. Eddy covariance is used because it can capture that feedback at that level and it is sensitive enough to see the variations. 
Part of my research focuses on comparing field measurements to the eddy fluxes and see how localized fluxes compare to the macro level

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Just got back yesterday from a little San Diego getaway. Wife got this nice sunset shot from atop the Coronado bay bridge....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Nothing quite like CA sunsets over the water.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

This is a picture from my phone taken sometime earlier this year. Pretty bad, but the subject is interesting. This is the sun at around 4PM with intermittent clouds and smoke.






.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben

My dogs.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nature Man

On rail line out of Western Railway Museum in Suisun City, CA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Jelly Belly Candies. Fairfield, CA.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Those bring back memories - we lived in Benicia 1998 - 2011.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben

Cloud hanging over the driveway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Gdurfey

Smokey sunrise and sunset

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben

Just a little Labor Day fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

One more smokey sunset

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

Flowers again

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Beautiful Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rob3232

@Mike1950 Your sweetie is a true artist!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Those are incredible!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Meet Tipsy

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Trob115

Pork belly burn ends fresh off of the smoker. It's always a crowd favorite at the tailgate.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

Trob115 said:


> Pork belly burn ends fresh off of the smoker. It's always a crowd favorite at the tailgate.
> 
> View attachment 215866


I wish I was in your crowd so I could be pleased!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Trob115

Wildthings said:


> I wish I was in your crowd so I could be pleased!!


If you ever make it for a football game at Mississippi State, all the WB family is welcome to drop by. 

Those are surprisingly easy to make and are usually all gone within minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Meet Tipsy
> 
> View attachment 215856


Good looking Pyrenees Garry. She'll look even better when you fill her out a little more. She looks a little on the thin side for a Pyrenees.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Trob115 said:


> If you ever make it for a football game at Mississippi State, all the WB family is welcome to drop by.
> 
> Those are surprisingly easy to make and are usually all gone within minutes.


Those look so tasty. But I think that's one reason football season is only 4 months long - if you ate those things all year long the longevity rate would plummet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> Flowers again
> 
> View attachment 215846
> 
> View attachment 215847
> 
> View attachment 215848
> 
> View attachment 215849
> 
> View attachment 215850
> 
> View attachment 215851
> 
> View attachment 215852
> 
> View attachment 215853


Some serious green-thumbage at your house Mike.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Some serious green-thumbage at your house Mike.


Yep- She is just a bit crazy about her flowers..

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Good looking Pyrenees Garry. She'll look even better when you fill her out a little more. She looks a little on the thin side for a Pyrenees.


She s thin, but she is eating good right now. We will get her ready for winter. She is adjusting and enjoying indoor life. Lots for her to learn though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Gdurfey said:


> She s thin, but she is eating good right now. We will get her ready for winter. She is adjusting and enjoying indoor life. Lots for her to learn though.


New pup? Congrats! Man I could tell you stories about a male Great Pyrenees my Husky/Wolf used to brawl with.
Put her on a raw prey diet, she'll fill out fast and healthy.


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> Yep- She is just a bit crazy about her flowers..


She does love her tuberous B.!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Flower

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13

From this morning....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Parks

Mike1950 said:


> Yep- She is just a bit crazy about her flowers..


Like Mike is not crazy about wood!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

JR Parks said:


> Like Mike is not crazy about wood!!!


whattttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

Storm came through last night.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike Hill

Amazing!


----------



## NCWoodSmith

Small cypress grove on my street

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Harvest season has started. These are the neighbors just to our south.













The auger cart will follow the combine around the field so it can unload on the go. Once full, the auger cart will fill the semi - in one load! 

Anybody care to guess the value of the combine, auger cart and tractor?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D

$300 to 400 thousand?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

trc65 said:


> Harvest season has started. These are the neighbors just to our south.
> 
> View attachment 216197
> 
> View attachment 216199
> 
> View attachment 216198
> 
> The auger cart will follow the combine around the field so it can unload on the go. Once full, the auger cart will fill the semi - in one load!
> 
> Anybody care to guess the value of the combine, auger cart and tractor?


The semi is probably the more economical purchase

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Ray D said:


> $300 to 400 thousand?


That's a good guess.


----------



## Ray D

My hunting buddy in Kansas had a combine harvester and it was$250,000 but he purchased that years ago. That being said, my guess was probably too low. What were they harvesting?


----------



## trc65

Harvesting field corn, sorry should have said that. Forget that what is commonplace to me, others may never have seen.

Kind of slow going in this field, a lot of corn laying down from summer winds. Have to go at it from multiple angles trying to pick it all up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I was going through old photos on my computer last night and found this one I made at an air show in Ft Worth in 2011. I had just purchased the new Nikon D7000 and a great lens that allowed me to capture this shot of the Blue Angels as they came in over the crowd.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike Hill

A Nikon - I knew I liked you for some reason ! Black lenses rule! Love the image!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

trc65 said:


> Harvest season has started. These are the neighbors just to our south.
> 
> View attachment 216197
> 
> View attachment 216199
> 
> View attachment 216198
> 
> The auger cart will follow the combine around the field so it can unload on the go. Once full, the auger cart will fill the semi - in one load!
> 
> Anybody care to guess the value of the combine, auger cart and tractor?


I remember that view in the first picture. That's where you explained the reason for one cob of corn per stalk. 
When I got to Mass., I saw 3 cobs per stalk on sweet corn stalks, and there had to be at least 48" between rows. My DIL's property borders a vegetable farm, and those tomatoes were absolutely delicious. Much better than store boughts. Too late for cucumbers.

When I was at Tim's, I saw that giant pumpkin. It is impressive. Sorry, didn't take a picture.. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Missing those times...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

Ray D said:


> $300 to 400 thousand?


There is close to $1,000,000 in the three pieces of equipment. Around a half mil + for the combine, about $100,000 for the grain cart and probably $250,000 to $300,000 for the tractor. Of course those are prices for new equip and the costs go up depending on options. 

Many around here will lease a combine as it's really hard to have that kind of capital tied up in equipment that is used for only 6-8 weeks a year.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> There is close to $1,000,000 in the three pieces of equipment. Around a half mil + for the combine, about $100,000 for the grain cart and probably $250,000 to $300,000 for the tractor. Of course those are prices for new equip and the costs go up depending on options.
> 
> Many around here will lease a combine as it's really hard to have that kind of capital tied up in equipment that is used for only 6-8 weeks a year.


Nephew drives combine and truck for an outfit in Kansas that runs harvest from Alberta to Texas. Keeps him busy 11 months a year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Every morning I'm greeted with this sea of purple. By noon they have all dropped off. The next morning they are back. Pretty cool

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Parks

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruellia. 
My old boss and mentor showed me some at Barton Springs Pool in Austin many years ago. He said it’s colloquial name - is said - when someone asks do you want to plant some more of this - hell no. 
Wild petunia and a very cool but spreading plant.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Wildthings

Yeah you can't kill it.. Cut it all the way down, put it through the Texas Ice Apocalypse, dig and pull it up --- it just laughs at us mere humans and comes back and flourishes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> Yeah you can't kill it.. Cut it all the way down, put it through the Texas Ice Apocalypse, dig and pull it up --- it just laughs at us mere humans and comes back and flourishes


That's why my yard is mostly weeds. The occasional drought and all the diseases and bugs that kill the sophisticated real grass has no effect on my yard. And it's all green and looks good when mowed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

With ya all the way larry. I'm afraid of using weed-n-feed as I might lose my green.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> Yeah you can't kill it.. Cut it all the way down, put it through the Texas Ice Apocalypse, dig and pull it up --- it just laughs at us mere humans and comes back and flourishes


Like bamboo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Great niece and nephew came out today to pick a few gourds and pumpkins and pose with "The Great Pumpkin"

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Nature Man

trc65 said:


> Great niece and nephew came out today to pick a few gourds and pumpkins and pose with "The Great Pumpkin"
> 
> View attachment 216630
> 
> View attachment 216631


You are probably their favorite Uncle now! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trob115

Who can name this crop without cheating ?


----------



## Mike Hill

Sorta looks like alfalfa, but Mississippi?


----------



## Wildthings

soy bean?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D

Peanuts?


----------



## JerseyHighlander

FranklinWorkshops said:


> That's why my yard is mostly weeds. The occasional drought and all the diseases and bugs that kill the sophisticated real grass has no effect on my yard. And it's all green and looks good when mowed.


Herbalist say that "weeds" are just the plants we haven't yet learned to appreciate. 
Many years ago my yard went fallow because I became deathly ill and couldn't even start the weedwacker. Many "weeds" sprang up & flourished that I had never seen before because they always just got cut down. I developed an odd affinity for one plant that tugged on me repeatedly until I finally looked it up and found it was a powerful medicinal plant, nearly forgotten by even modern herbalists. That plant saved my life. I've since let large areas of my yard go wild and now harvest a pharmacy of medicine from it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Ray D said:


> Peanuts?


Yeh, did not think of peanuts. Great guess


----------



## Trob115

Ray D said:


> Peanuts?


Ray is the winner ! Mississippi is the largest producer of peanuts in the US. Chances are you are eating Mississippi peanuts anytime you have peanut butter. Here at our research farm, the plots are starting to be harvested.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

JerseyHighlander said:


> Herbalist say that "weeds" are just the plants we haven't yet learned to appreciate.
> Many years ago my yard went fallow because I became deathly ill and couldn't even start the weedwacker. Many "weeds" sprang up & flourished that I had never seen before because they always just got cut down. I developed an odd affinity for one plant that tugged on me repeatedly until I finally looked it up and found it was a powerful medicinal plant, nearly forgotten by even modern herbalists. That plant saved my life. I've since let large areas of my yard go wild and now harvest a pharmacy of medicine from it.



Which plant was it?


----------



## DLJeffs

Are there different varieties of peanuts? Used commercially?


----------



## Trob115

DLJeffs said:


> Are there different varieties of peanuts? Used commercially?



Yes, there are about 4 "main" varieties. Each variety has many hybrids. Researchers are always trying to genetically improve productivity with disease, drought, and pest resistances.


I personally do a lot of my research in cover crops and soil conservation, and don't really have any hands on experience with our crop breeding folks. I'm an Ag Engineer and my job primarily is engineering related stuff. The group that I work with has developed over 300 commercially licensed cotton varieties and are now sold under various seed companies names & trademarks.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ray D

Trob115 said:


> Ray is the winner ! Mississippi is the largest producer of peanuts in the US. Chances are you are eating Mississippi peanuts anytime you have peanut butter. Here at our research farm, the plots are starting to be harvested.
> 
> View attachment 216829


I recognized the plant shape. I’ve done a fair amount of dove hunting on peanut fields here in Florida.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

ripjack13 said:


> Which plant was it?


It's commonly known as Horsebalm, also referred to as Stone Root. The latin is Collinsonia canadensis.


----------



## Mike Hill

I gots lots of weeds - but that is a new one on me.


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Are there different varieties of peanuts? Used commercially?


I personally liked "sampling" the fields of spanish reds!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben

A couple weeks ago me and the ol’lady were out in South Dakota,we stopped at an 1880 town and museum. Saw these in the museum. She asks me,are you going to take pictures and show your wood friends? I said yes I am.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Cliff.

This is a bur oak I walked past on University of Minnesota campus.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Cliff. said:


> This is a bur oak I walked past on University of Minnesota campus.
> 
> View attachment 217119


Love those mossy oak acorns...


----------



## barry richardson

Full disclosure, my son took this picture, not me. He works on a National Geographic cruise boat, and he sends me a lot of cool pictures. This was taken a couple of days ago near Vancouver Island...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

@Tom Smart comment on our Japanese maple. Usually heavy frost gets it and it goes from green to brown overnight but with right temps it turns into Halloween maple. Other side of door is tall red Japanese maple then a gum and red oak. Last 3 we planted in 97

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

@Mike1950 , I don't know how to rate this as it's absolutely beautiful, but then "ya gotta clean up that mess".......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nubsnstubs said:


> @Mike1950 , I don't know how to rate this as it's absolutely beautiful, but then "ya gotta clean up that mess".......... Jerry (in Tucson)


The maples and gum blow away for most part- The oak becomes mulch. The big maples in background of first pic need to be cleaned up. We have an acre but only 3,500 sq ft of grass. pretty low maintenance, well except the wife's flowers... digging Dahlias today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> @Tom Smart comment on our Japanese maple. Usually heavy frost gets it and it goes from green to brown overnight but with right temps it turns into Halloween maple. Other side of door is tall red Japanese maple then a gum and red oak. Last 3 we planted in 97
> 
> View attachment 217536
> 
> View attachment 217537
> 
> View attachment 217538


Very nice, Mike! I’m out of town to reciprocate with pics, but I will once home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

First rainbow we’ve seen from our deck

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

On a totally superficial, self-absorbed, and narcissistic note Lil Mikey notices that you live in a part of GA that appears to be able to sustain a trout population. Is this true?

BTW - If that is a view from your deck, you are one lucky fella! Congrats!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

TimR said:


> First rainbow we’ve seen from our deck
> 
> View attachment 217794





Mike Hill said:


> On a totally superficial, self-absorbed, and narcissistic note Lil Mikey notices that you live in a part of GA that appears to be


On a totally superficial, self-absorbed, and narcissistic note Barry notices that you live in a part of GA that appears to be Braves' fans. 
(see what I did there)

So don't go to the end of that rainbow, which appears rather close. There will be no pot of gold but you will find a Houston Astros logo instead!!

and yes! awesome view

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Trob115

Got this on one of my cameras. That's got to be the coolest picture I've ever gotten of anything. Over the past several weeks, there have been several bobcats at this feeder hunting for squirrels. I wish they would wipe out the coons too!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Trob115 said:


> View attachment 218536
> 
> Got this on one of my cameras. That's got to be the coolest picture I've ever gotten of anything. Over the past several weeks, there have been several bobcats at this feeder hunting for squirrels. I wish they would wipe out the coons too!


I'll take her! Will she fit in a lfrb? PM payment details. If you can get her wrapped up good she'll be well taken care of and will have plenty to eat at this end!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arn213

Audrey Hepburn abstract mural in Little Italy (Street Artist Tristan Eaton for Little Italy Street Art Project) Cafe Roma; corner of Mulberry and Broome Street.

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## Trob115

Mike Hill said:


> I'll take her! Will she fit in a lfrb? PM payment details. If you can get her wrapped up good she'll be well taken care of and will have plenty to eat at this end!!!!




If I catch her in a set this winter, I will let you come remove her from the premises. What you do with said cat, is up to you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike Hill said:


> I'll take her! Will she fit in a lfrb? PM payment details. If you can get her wrapped up good she'll be well taken care of and will have plenty to eat at this end!!!!


Just take a road trip man. Aint that far....


----------



## Lou Currier

Makeshift beach table in Bimini.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm not a big fan of soda, but this stuff is delicious !

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner

Not heard of this before. I see there are other flavors. Would try it but can’t handle sugar. Interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Made just enough room to fit them both inside,so I wouldn’t have two blocks of ice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232

Snake wood;)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

rob3232 said:


> Snake wood;)
> 
> View attachment 219679


And here I thought they were hiss and her trees! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65

Nature Man said:


> And here I thought they were hiss and her trees! Chuck




What we really need is smileys with sound.... Like a ba dum bump, or a groan!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nature Man said:


> And here I thought they were hiss and her trees! Chuck


Twisted man you are. Choked up just thinking of the strangler hold implied by the intertwined grasp of marriage. Swelling with emotion, I need to get a grip and forget the modern vines and return to the groove of yesteryear.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

Saw these on the side of the road near my house, great egrets, or white herons is what people call them around here, never seen so many in a group before, about half of them took off flying when I got out, and before I could take the picture. The irrigation ditch in the foreground has some little carp and suckers in it, which is the attraction I guess, alfalfa field in the background.... A couple of cormorants in the mix too

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice collection of white egrets. The all white varieties can be a little tricky to identify. The great egret has a yellow bill/black legs. The snowy egret has black bill/black legs with yellow feet. The cattle egret is smaller with yellowish bill/yellow legs. Then it gets tricky because there's white phases of the great blue heron, the little blue heron, and the reddish egret. The white phase of the great blue has a two tone bill (yellow/grey) and greyish legs; and it's obviously larger and the bill is much larger. The little blue has a long slender neck with greyish bill with a black tip. The white phase of the reddish is similar in size to the little blue but has a pinkish bill with black tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson

Yea I looked them up, these are big and have the yellow bill so I concluded that these were the great egret. I also saw a group of about a dozen great blue herons recently, which until then, had only seen singles. Was.wondering if the congregations meant mating season, but no, not until spring, and in other regions....


----------



## DLJeffs

Yeah, probably just migrating and gathering around water holes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rob3232

Dang,,,,So close to getting the shot I’ve been hunting for the last month.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

rob3232 said:


> Dang,,,,So close to getting the shot I’ve been hunting for the last month.
> 
> View attachment 219713




I had a breeding pair on my property when I owned it, they are very elusive. Bet when they show themselves very beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232

Posers, fun to watch!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs

rob3232 said:


> Dang,,,,So close to getting the shot I’ve been hunting for the last month.
> 
> View attachment 219713


If ONLY this was an Ivory BIlled! Great squirrel pics too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Close up shot of a snowflake on my rug outside....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> If ONLY this was an Ivory BIlled! Great squirrel pics too.


Thinking the same about the Ivory Billed

However, the squirrel pics - well let's just say I have a bias against! With that said the melanic one is rather cool. Have not seen a melanic although we have a place or two near where you can see a white one if you so desire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

No fancy lighting just the winter sunset

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Herb G.

sprucegum said:


> No fancy lighting just the winter sunset
> View attachment 219739


Looks homey. Nice place my friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Trip to the Old Rhinebeck Aerodrome

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Arn213

Well, it is that time of the year and I have not seen the Christmas Tree from the Rockefeller Plaza close to 2 years since I landed back in the “Concrete Jungle”………..Merry Xmas from the “Big Apple”!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

Grand Central Terminal

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sprucegum

Nope not today

Reactions: Like 9 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Brink said:


> Grand Central Terminal
> 
> View attachment 219841
> 
> View attachment 219842
> 
> View attachment 219843
> 
> View attachment 219844


Waaaaaay cool! One of my most favorite photos of all time is the sunlight streaming thru those upper Windows thru a foggy\Smokey big room!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Arn213 said:


> Well, it is that time of the year and I have not seen the Christmas Tree from the Rockefeller Plaza close to 2 years since I landed back in the “Concrete Jungle”………..Merry Xmas from the “Big Apple”!
> 
> View attachment 219827
> 
> View attachment 219828
> 
> View attachment 219829


In case you were wondering where all the people are, found them in the Poconos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

@Brink- one of my favorite “Beaux-Arts” style architecture in NYC! I love the old black and white photographs just like you show there and @Mike Hill the feeling you mentioned how the light pervades the windows into the terminal is very picturesque. About 25 plus years ago, my design college class had the privilege of having a private tour inside the vaulted ceilings and was able to have a walk through to see it’s inner guts (takes you way back in time in the very early 1900’s) this was just a little pass the the time when they restored/renovated the “Celestial Mural” ceiling and added the fiber optic system in the mid 1990’s (changed to LED c. 2010). The original ceiling was originally painted back in 1913 in “Cerulean Blue”. If you look really close you would see the outlines of 8’ x 4’ sheet section grid of restoration boards (throughout the entire ceiling)- they did not restore the original mural scene, but basically laminated sheets of restoration boards and painted a newer or shall we say a version of the old one. My memory serves me correctly the height A.F.F. to the apex of the ceiling curvature is about 75 feet.

Anyhow, going to add an interior and exterior photo’s to supplement the cool photo’s that Brink provided. This actually is more than a terminal as there are retail shops, cafe’s, booths, restaurants in the sub-ground floor outside of the offices. The outside photo is crosstown shot of 42nd Street looking east and you can see the Chrysler Building in the background. But my favorite orientation of the Grand Central Terminal is from the Park Avenue side as it has the most dynamic approach if you road a vehicle that ramps into the building- it was shown in the movie “I am Legend” and if you go far back in the 80’s, it had the “Pan Am” logo (it is now MetLife)- great contrast of post Industrial Architecture meets modern Architecture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

oh oh - looks like sumones gots water problems!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wildthings said:


> View attachment 220022


That picture just blows me away!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DLJeffs

The red team has a numbers advantage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> The red team has a numbers advantage.


Nope no advantage for the red team - the 10 refs (Dehumidifiers) kept both teams in check


----------



## Mike Hill

What happened?


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> What happened?


Woke up Thursday morning with water pouring from the ceiling in the master bedroom and from the study which is across the house from the MB. Flooded the study, half bath, utility, family room, MB closet and MB. Merry Christmas to me!!

Reactions: Sincere 11


----------



## Wildthings

OH, apparently rodents chewed into my PEX piping

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Ouch! Sorta feel your pain. Came into the office the past Monday and the urinal had been overflowing all weekend. Apparently the flush valve stuck when someone who shall remain nameless flushed it just before he left on Friday (Coulda been the cleaning people, but not going to shift blame - don't think they showed up that weekend). Luckily it only got one carpeted office and flowed into the warehouse and out under the overhead door. Kinda glad now that our slab ain't all that flat and level!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## trc65

Could have posted this in how's your weather treating you thread. Sparrow hiding in the bushes trying to stay warm.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> Could have posted this in how's your weather treating you thread. Sparrow hiding in the bushes trying to stay warm.
> 
> View attachment 220239


Earlier today I was trying to picture 4 feet of snow in your driveway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

It's been too windy and cold to walk out there. I'll take some pictures tomorrow. Right now it doesn't seem like we got the amounts they were talking about but it is tough to tell with the wind blowing. 

Here's a picture of the Christmas lights in the bushes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

trc65 said:


> Could have posted this in how's your weather treating you thread. Sparrow hiding in the bushes trying to stay warm.
> 
> View attachment 220239


Sparrows are tough, resilient little birds.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Woke up Thursday morning with water pouring from the ceiling in the master bedroom and from the study which is across the house from the MB. Flooded the study, half bath, utility, family room, MB closet and MB. Merry Christmas to me!!


and it just keeps getting better and better

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh no!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Dang! And a happy new year... more rodent damage?.or is that a roof leak?


----------



## Arn213

Barry @Wildthings sending positive vibrations and good mojo coming your way! Looks like a leak in a plumbing pipe and not from the roof? I know it is easier said than done- but hang in there as it could have been worst and at least you were around (not on a trip) and was able to catch it.

Arn


----------



## Wildthings

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Dang! And a happy new year... more rodent damage?.or is that a roof leak?


It hasn't rain in a week here so expecting more rodent damage. What's crazy is all three leaks have been on the supply PEX pipe going to an exterior spigot. I walked around the attic today looking at all the exposed piping I could get to and didn't see any rodent damage to any of them. Also set traps and sticky stuff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Arn213 said:


> Barry @Wildthings sending positive vibrations and good mojo coming your way! Looks like a leak in a plumbing pipe and not from the roof? I know it is easier said than done- but hang in there as it could have been worst and at least you were around (not on a trip) and was able to catch it.
> 
> Arn


That room is upstairs, and I venture seldom there. My granddaughter had a NY eve party here and her and her best friend spent the night afterwards. They found it. I probably would not have found it till it started showing up downstairs in the formal dining. So that's a little good mojo. I'm good and thanks for the positive encouragement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wildthings said:


> It hasn't rain in a week here so expecting more rodent damage. What's crazy is all three leaks have been on the supply PEX pipe going to an exterior spigot. I walked around the attic today looking at all the exposed piping I could get to and didn't see any rodent damage to any of them. Also set traps and sticky stuff


Makes me think temperature may be involved. Those faucets would transfer heat or cold possibly making the pex more attractive to the rodents due to its differing temperature. Either way the little buggers gots to go!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trc65

Beautiful, but cold, sunset tonight.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## bhatleberg

Dog dreams of flight...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## bhatleberg

...and daughters dream of driving, though a few years early.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1


----------



## rob3232

A few more of the posers. Had a nice walk today!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

rob3232 said:


> A few more of the posers. Had a nice walk today!
> 
> View attachment 220989
> 
> View attachment 220990


Beautiful colors on those squirrels. Nice portraits too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR

No snow, just a frosty morning

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs

That's so fascinating when the frost grows into those long needles like that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ed D.

Looking west to Pikes Peak in the distance from about one mile west of I-25 and Rockrimmon Blvd...summer of 2021.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Saw this a while ago. About 20 minutes from where I used to live


----------



## DLJeffs

That's what Rabbit Ears Pass, Colo. looks like pretty much every winter.


----------



## rob3232

We have a nice place to view pretty close to us. First time visiting today to check it out. Plan on taking the family on Sunday when it’s warmer and hopefully the sun is shining?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice eagle sitings. There was an article in the paper today that said researchers had been testing eagles since 2010 and found almost 60% had some level of lead poisoning. Sounded high to me but that's what it said. Bald eagles are primarily carrion scavengers so I guess they'd be feeding on injured ducks and stuff that flew far enough away to not be retrievable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> Nice eagle sitings. There was an article in the paper today that said researchers had been testing eagles since 2010 and found almost 60% had some level of lead poisoning. Sounded high to me but that's what it said. Bald eagles are primarily carrion scavengers so I guess they'd be feeding on injured ducks and stuff that flew far enough away to not be retrievable.


But almost all duck hunting is now done with steel shot. So out goes that theory

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> But almost all duck hunting is now done with steel shot. So out goes that theory


Them eagles must be licking the paint at Grandma's house......

The 60% does seem high. Steel shot for water fowl has been a federal law for 20 or so years. I can see them getting lead from many animals that are shot and discarded as well as those used. Are they testing hawks to see if similar is happening with them? Granted, most hawks hunt more than they scavenge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> But almost all duck hunting is now done with steel shot. So out goes that theory


The article mentioned fish too but I don't think there's many fish that have swallow the split shot. It also mentioned regular rifle bullets that splintered on impact and eagles fed on the carcass ingesting the bullet shards. I don't know how long lead poisoning stays in their systems either. I assume as long as the lead pellets or lead shards are in there, lead will be leaching into their bodies. There was a photo of an xray accompanying the article that showed white dots they said were lead pellets in the digestive tract of an eagle. I don't doubt that happens but 60% seemed like a unrealistically high figure. When California condors populations dropped precipitously they attributed it to drinking water from glycol (anitfreeze) tainted puddles along with lead. When peregrine falcons dropped, they said it was DDT causing the eggs to be too fragile to survive.


----------



## Mr. Peet

DDT was the main reasoning behind eagle numbers dropping (egg shells). It has for sure created many issues over time for many animals. As for the x-rays, the pellets should pass just like stones. The issue is more with growing birds, lead is incorporated into the bone building if in the system. Having a bunch of pellets show in an x-ray is very rare, to the point that it might need to be staged or it was shot. Much of the shot used in a load fails to enter the target. Most sheet off or are lodged in the skin, a few penetrate and the rest scatter about the ground as fallout. Often it takes just a single pellet to pierce an eye, ear canal or throat to cause the catalyst for death. The 60% might be a localized thing where they feed them lead infested meat. I'd bet the real numbers are closer to 0.6-6%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Back when we were using lead for duck hunting, at a few of the places I hunted, Texas Parks and Wildlife would ask if they could pull the gizzard from your harvest. Almost everybody would agree to. They opened quite a few to search for lead. The biggest percentage of the gizzards had numerous pellets in them. They were spent pellets that fell into the marsh and the feeding ducks would find and ingest them like they do gravel. It would affect them on their northbound migration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Up north(Bemidji,MN) snowmobiling with the wife for a few days. Oops lost the trail!!! That was the first time. Parts of the trails are along road ditch and it has drifted pretty bad,enough that you can’t see where the trail is in some spots. Still beats working.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Cliff.

So beautiful!! And sunshine.

I did a double-take: 
The little guy with big pants in front, he wants to Go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I've always wanted to do a snowmobile ride. Not something we have around here


----------



## T. Ben

Cliff. said:


> So beautiful!! And sunshine.
> 
> I did a double-take:
> The little guy with big pants in front, he wants to Go!


Yesterday was great for riding,today not so much.


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> Yesterday was great for riding,today not so much.


Almost 60 today, woods are bare, only the deep shade have snow and some of the ice packed trails left, double sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

This scene reminds me of NYC back in the 80’s. This is at the cusp of Canal St. (Chinatown) into the Lower East Side- looking down Division Street/Ludlow. You can see a silhouette of the New World Trade Center in the background. If we had to rewind back in the 80’s, the Twin Towers would have stood there back in the back ground…….

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arn213

A mural of Blondie off Bowery Street- not too far from the old CBGB’s……

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Arn213 said:


> A mural of Blondie off Bowery Street- not too far from the old CBGB’s……
> 
> View attachment 223635
> 
> View attachment 223636


I like the B&W better. What a beauty she was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

seen on the drive this morning.hope to see this in 20 years...
Favorite mortise and tenon ever!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Greenacres2

That is way too cool!! Like parents that can't let go of their kid!!
earl


----------



## Herb G.

My new truck is ready for delivery, finally.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## trc65

Herb G. said:


> My new truck is ready for delivery, finally.
> 
> View attachment 223669


Hot tub in the bed?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> My new truck is ready for delivery, finally.
> 
> View attachment 223669


My dentist has 8 kids, he has that truck in white, bucket seats in the front. He got the vinyl interior. Ran $97k. They also have the Ford 15 passenger van for family trips.


----------



## Mr. Peet

2feathers Creative Making said:


> View attachment 223654seen on the drive this morning.hope to see this in 20 years...
> Favorite mortise and tenon ever!


Is that a white oak union?


----------



## Arn213

Mr. Peet said:


> Is that a white oak union?


No, that was the girl you were trying to get away from back in high school, but she kept lassoing you back (or was it the other way around).

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Herb G.

Mr. Peet said:


> My dentist has 8 kids, he has that truck in white, bucket seats in the front. He got the vinyl interior. Ran $97k. They also have the Ford 15 passenger van for family trips.


I think you missed something in that pic.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Herb G. said:


> I think you missed something in that pic.


Maybe, his is the 8 door modified. What was I supposed to see?


----------



## rob3232

Cloudy today but a nice shot for the distance for me. I saw a Red head last fall but nothing over the winter.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Arn213

These 2 photo’s shows how these three major bridges connects the borough of Brooklyn into the borough of Manhattan and vice versa over the East River. See map for reference.





Domino Park in the Williamsburg neighborhood in Brooklyn. The Williamsburg Bridge is in the foreground, Manhattan Bridge in the middle ground and the Brooklyn Bridge in the background. Right across the East River is East River Park (parallel to FDR Drive) in Lower Manhattan.





Lower Manhattan, Two Bridges neighborhood (East River Greenway/parallel to Franklin Roosevelt Drive) view of both bridge’s looking towards Dumbo neighborhood in Brooklyn. To your left is the Manhattan Bridge, the middle section is DUMBO (Down Under the Manhattan Bridge Overpass) and to the right is the Brooklyn Bridge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Arn213

Adding this for context to the photo’s above. I mentioned Domino Park in Williamsburg neighborhood in Brooklyn. This is the original location of the Domino Sugar Refinery! This was built in July 1883 (the original building burnt down in 1882) and it functioned until 2004. City Landmarked and Exterior Landmarked- so the exterior cannot be changed, so it is being redeveloped that will have an interior and glass structure being built inside of the brick facade. Offices and shops on the bottom floor. This is an 11 acre park development.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 2


----------



## RJBud1

Trob115 said:


> Who can name this crop without cheating ?
> 
> View attachment 216802


I lived in Indiana for 6 years...I say that's SOYBEAN!


----------



## RJBud1

Here's my random picture of the day. A 12 foot tall bandsaw for cutting THICK sections of steel. Captured on my trip to a New Jersey metal shop

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Arn213 said:


> Adding this for context to the photo’s above. I mentioned Domino Park in Williamsburg neighborhood in Brooklyn. This is the original location of the Domino Sugar Refinery! This was built in July 1883 (the original building burnt down in 1882) and it functioned until 2004. City Landmarked and Exterior Landmarked- so the exterior cannot be changed, so it is being redeveloped that will have an interior and glass structure being built inside of the brick facade. Offices and shops on the bottom floor. This is an 11 acre park development.
> 
> View attachment 224363
> 
> View attachment 224364
> 
> View attachment 224365
> 
> View attachment 224366


I love it when they repurpose these old buildings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Was running to catch my train and found this gem of a mural out of thousand pieces of mosaics in a Subway Station adjacent to a toll booth (14th Street/1st Avenue) in a very obscure area. Color palette is definitely inspired by Van Gogh.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Trob115

I'm always amazed at God's creation. Found these shark teeth and arrow heads in north central Mississippi. Never know what you'll find when out turkey hunting.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## RJBud1

The hallway at one of the neighboring resorts here in Florida.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Greenacres2

Maple buds on Vernal Equinox 2022.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Herb G. said:


> My new truck is ready for delivery, finally.
> 
> View attachment 223669


If that was in Nashville, there'd be a bachelorette party going on in it!


----------



## Herb G.

RJBud1 said:


> The hallway at one of the neighboring resorts here in Florida.
> 
> View attachment 224581


I told the help not to let you in my house.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## T. Ben

Dog found a new stick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Ray D

T. Ben said:


> Dog found a new stick.
> 
> View attachment 224928


Mine would want to bring it in the house as well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Dogs are sneaky smart. What he's really doing is bringing you wood so you can spend your money on treats instead.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

Ray D said:


> Mine would want to bring it in the house as well


Mine aren’t allowed in the house.


----------



## Wildthings

T. Ben said:


> Mine aren’t allowed in the house.


The sticks?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

Wildthings said:


> The sticks?


Right.


----------



## eaglea1



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

eaglea1 said:


> View attachment 224982


Doesn’t look like Wisconsin to me! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## eaglea1

Nature Man said:


> Doesn’t look like Wisconsin to me! Chuck


Especially not today Chuck, we just got about 2" of fresh snow this morning. My wife shot this of me during our Feb. trip to Destin. 
Wish I was back there right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081

eaglea1 said:


> Especially not today Chuck, we just got about 2" of fresh snow this morning. My wife shot this of me during our Feb. trip to Destin.
> Wish I was back there right now.


I thought that area looked a bit like home. I used to leave just down the road in Fort Walton Beach and in Pensacola. Beautiful area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232

It’s been a nice week for raptor pictures. I was able to follow it for probably 10 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander

RJBud1 said:


> Here's my random picture of the day. A 12 foot tall bandsaw for cutting THICK sections of steel. Captured on my trip to a New Jersey metal shop
> 
> View attachment 224367


What shop was this? Where in NJ?


----------



## DLJeffs

rob3232 said:


> It’s been a nice week for raptor pictures. I was able to follow it for probably 10 minutes. View attachment 225012
> 
> View attachment 225013


Beauty pics. Is that a redtail? Can't see any identifying keys.


----------



## RJBud1

JerseyHighlander said:


> What shop was this? Where in NJ?


NJ Steel Baron

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RJBud1

My virtual welding test score on a augmented reality welding machine. This photo was taken on our class field trip to the Miller Welder Center in New Jersey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Good job my friend. You hiring out yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RJBud1

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Good job my friend. You hiring out yet?


I have a place in mind in Souderton, PA that I may start working for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

RJBud1 said:


> augmented reality welding machine.


??? No smoke? No fire? no smell of superheated Argon in the air? What kind of Witchcraft is this?

I'm guessing you went to Steel Baron for some specialty steel, for bladework or something? If you're just looking for mild steel or plain vanilla stainless, you should look up R.S Philips up in Vernon. Likely a lot closer, a lot cheaper and you don't have to go anywhere near Paterson NJ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Herb G.

rob3232 said:


> It’s been a nice week for raptor pictures. I was able to follow it for probably 10 minutes. View attachment 225012
> 
> View attachment 225013


I had a couple of Peregrine falcons here the last few weeks. My backyard was crawling with all kinds of song birds & all of a sudden, they just up & took off like a bat outta hell. I knew something happened & when I saw 1 of the falcons land on the fence, I knew what was up.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232

DLJeffs said:


> Beauty pics. Is that a redtail?


Doug, I had to refer to my field guide. I assumed it was a redtail but someone suggested a coopers? Best I can tell is that it is a redtail (light phase) Here is a picture I took a few months ago in the same general area. I believe this may be its mate? (dark phase)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigg081

Y’all seriously make me want to start taking wildlife photos. Gotta steal my wife’s old camera.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RJBud1

JerseyHighlander said:


> ??? No smoke? No fire? no smell of superheated Argon in the air? What kind of Witchcraft is this?
> 
> I'm guessing you went to Steel Baron for some specialty steel, for bladework or something? If you're just looking for mild steel or plain vanilla stainless, you should look up R.S Philips up in Vernon. Likely a lot closer, a lot cheaper and you don't have to go anywhere near Paterson NJ...


Yes specialty steel + they offered me 20 waterjetted knives if I made the CAD files and made the drive down, a $400+ value

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

rob3232 said:


> Doug, I had to refer to my field guide. I assumed it was a redtail but someone suggested a coopers? Best I can tell is that it is a redtail (light phase) Here is a picture I took a few months ago in the same general area. I believe this may be its mate? (dark phase)
> 
> View attachment 225116


I'd say defintely not a Coopers or Sharp Shinned. Redtails can vary quite a lot but my money is on a pair of redtails, especially if they're one of the larger raptors you see. Here's a Sharp Shinned we see quite a few of in this area (a Cooper's is identical, just slightly larger).

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Wildthings



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> View attachment 225135


so sad, one part of the state is burning up, and the other is in its spring beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never stop loving a picture like that. Needs an old barn and a windmill...........just saying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> so sad, one part of the state is burning up, and the other is in its spring beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never stop loving a picture like that. *Needs an old barn and a windmill...........just saying.*


You are correct I'll look for that shot next trip. In the meantime enjoy a blanket of Indian Paintbrushes and a few boots on a fence





From last year some boots on a fence

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Cliff.

Herb G. said:


> I had a couple of Peregrine falcons here the last few weeks. My backyard was crawling with all kinds of song birds & all of a sudden, they just up & took off like a bat outta hell. I knew something happened & when I saw 1 of the falcons land on the fence, I knew what was up.


Yes, peregrines very active here too, over the mississippi river. A fellow w/ binocs said they knocked a passing mallard out of the sky.
There are two pair with nests nearby. I watched an eagle drift along into their space, he flared upside down, a falcon was up above and did this blistering flyby down on him, almost gave him a haircut. I don't know if it scared him, it scared me.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Greenacres2

Gotta let my inbred yankee show (wife is a life-long Cubs fan, so i'm not allowed to use a capital Y in the y-word. I don't even want to risk it when i know she won't be looking.)...
@Wildthings Is that an homage to well-worn boots or a decorative way to protect the end-grain on fence posts??? Thanks!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

@Greenacres2
That's a well-known route for viewing bluebonnets. It's a back road loop that normally sees 4 - 10 cars a day. probably all property owners and/or locals. During bluebonnet season on weekends, it may get 1,000 - 2,000 cars a day. For whatever reason someone put a boot on that stretch of fencing one year. The landowner removed it. Another one showed up and another and another for about 3/4 mile. He removes them after the season now. And next season here they come again. It's become a tradition and a lure nowadays. Here's my granddaughters posing in front of one of the boots in 2015








Planning on going hopefully next weekend

Reactions: Like 6 | Sincere 3


----------



## Brink

“Bet we could figure out how to get that bird”

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Nice eagle sitings. There was an article in the paper today that said researchers had been testing eagles since 2010 and found almost 60% had some level of lead poisoning. Sounded high to me but that's what it said. Bald eagles are primarily carrion scavengers so I guess they'd be feeding on injured ducks and stuff that flew far enough away to not be retrievable.


I do not believe it. When I was a kid you saw no eagles. First in Yellowstone in 1962 at 300 yards. Now they circle above watching my chickens. They are everywhere . Of course you never hear in mainstream about how many wind turbines kill. I think 60% is part of anti gun movement.


----------



## Greenacres2

@Wildthings Thanks—great info. Kinda makes me wonder if the first one to plant a boot knows what they started.
Stay well!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Mike1950 said:


> I do not believe it. When I was a kid you saw no eagles. First in Yellowstone in 1962 at 300 yards. Now they circle above watching my chickens. They are everywhere . Of course you never hear in mainstream about how many wind turbines kill. I think 60% is part of anti gun movement.


I never saw one until I was in Grad School in WI. Prairie du Sac dam. Now down here in Illinois. See them all the time even though we are 30 miles east of the Mississippi. On the way home from town today, even spotted a nest with at least one sitting parent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

We have an influx when the coots migrate through the area. Easy to spot a couple a day during that time.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> so sad, one part of the state is burning up, and the other is in its spring beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never stop loving a picture like that. Needs an old barn and a windmill...........just saying.


Go ahead Garry, Bob Ross the thing. Bet with your computer skills you could cut and paste a barn and, "Let's just plant a pretty little weathered barn right here. Oh, see how the shadow slips in to greet this old, old windmill cresting the ridge...".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Cliff. said:


> Yes, peregrines very active here too, over the mississippi river. A fellow w/ binocs said they knocked a passing mallard out of the sky.
> There are two pair with nests nearby. I watched an eagle drift along into their space, he flared upside down, a falcon was up above and did this blistering flyby down on him, almost gave him a haircut. I don't know if it scared him, it scared me.


Peregrines are fierce defenders of their "property". I watched one dive bomb white-bellied sea eagles off the coastal cliffs in the Royal Nat'l Park of Australia, south of Cronulla. The sea eagle weighs about 10 peregrines but the sea eagle left the area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> View attachment 225135


That right there, just brought joyful tears to my old eyes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> You are correct I'll look for that shot next trip. In the meantime enjoy a blanket of Indian Paintbrushes and a few boots on a fence
> 
> View attachment 225136
> 
> From last year some boots on a fence
> 
> View attachment 225137


OH, and that one too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

We had no eagles until about 30 years ago, we built a hacking tower on Boss's property on the Cumberland River and the ones that know how to do that kinda thing - hacked about 200. Now, they are not an unusual sighting as long as there is substantial water near! My favorite sightings are when I am thigh deep in a trout stream and one flies over me and scolds me for catching his fish and saying I had better release those slippery boogers back into his river. I speak eagle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

A couple pictures I took in Oregon. Some really beautiful nature to see there.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

There's nothing to see in Oregon. Best stay home. And the way our water situation looks those waterfalls may be all dried up by July.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

DLJeffs said:


> There's nothing to see in Oregon. Best stay home. And the way our water situation looks those waterfalls may be all dried up by July.


That's where our kid is...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Tony said:


> That's where our kid is...


Okay, then, you're allowed to visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Thinking of your Mom Patsy and my deepest condolences and prayers to you @Mike Hill. The “Survivor Tree”- it is the very last tree in the 9/11 Memorial grounds to lose it’s leaves during the Fall season and it is the first tree to flower during the Spring Season. Peace, serenity and God bless you & your family…….

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## Mike Hill

I still have the leaves you sent me from that tree. Wish I had one with me.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## rob3232

Tree hugger lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

rob3232 said:


> Tree hugger lol.
> 
> View attachment 225623


That’s a really good mount by @Wildthings

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> That’s a really good mount by @Wildthings


Yep, and I'll bet it took @Wildthings days to set up that background. I wonder how much it weighs and is it in focus? 
Sorry Garry, I had to. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rob3232

Going out on a limb here...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

rob3232 said:


> Going out on a limb here...
> 
> View attachment 225687


Rob, they look like the English Red and not at all like the Eastern Red we have. Is that so or is it a variation of what we have?


----------



## ripjack13

In my trucks cabin air filter...
Yuk!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

What is that, mice? Dead mice?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> In my trucks cabin air filter...
> Yuk!!
> View attachment 225722
> 
> View attachment 225723


Yikes!!! That is awful! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodhaul

ripjack13 said:


> In my trucks cabin air filter...
> Yuk!!
> View attachment 225722
> 
> View attachment 225723

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Woodhaul

ripjack13 said:


> In my trucks cabin air filter...
> Yuk!!
> View attachment 225722
> 
> View attachment 225723





Woodhaul said:


> View attachment 225724


Been there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodhaul

2016 tacoma motor had to be pulled at 11,000 miles mice ate wire harness. Apparently some auto manufacturers switched to soy based wire installation to save the environment. Rodents loved it. Traded truck in before warranty was up

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> In my trucks cabin air filter...
> Yuk!!
> View attachment 225722
> 
> View attachment 225723





Woodhaul said:


> View attachment 225724


And I gripe when I get about a tablespoon of dust in mine. And I have plenty of mice and rats on my property.

Now, my 1972 Landcruiser is a different story. It hasn't been driven since about 2006 because it's only running on 4 1/2 cylinders since then. Here are 2 pictures of mine, and then the last is my son's. 





My son's. 



Pack rats are the ones causing this crap..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232

Mr. Peet said:


> Is that so or is it a variation of what we have?


Sorry Mark but I have no idea. I just enjoy watching them and how colorful they are.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

DLJeffs said:


> What is that, mice? Dead mice?


That be a deaded mouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Woodhaul said:


> View attachment 225724


Wow....


----------



## DLJeffs

ripjack13 said:


> That be a deaded mouse.


Ha. I found this one in my wading boot. I had gone to the Upper Sac a week or so earlier and left my boots out to dry the night before I drove home. I think the little guy crawled in there. I put my boots into a black plastic trash back before loading up and I think he got trapped. The heat probably killed him. Luckily, we pretty much mummified rather than emulsified. So the next time I went fishing, I slid my foot into my boot and felt something in there. This is what fell out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

Here's one I found on the web. It shows the beauty of God's work.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Herb G. said:


> Here's one I found on the web. It shows the beauty of God's work.
> 
> View attachment 225839


Is this also from @Wildthings gallery???? Really pretty!! Wow!!


----------



## DLJeffs

Mandarin ducks are just about the most beautiful duck, just eeking out our Wood duck in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Herb G.

Gdurfey said:


> Is this also from @Wildthings gallery???? Really pretty!! Wow!!


It's from Wikipedia.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

ripjack13 said:


> In my trucks cabin air filter...
> Yuk!!
> View attachment 225722
> 
> View attachment 225723


At least your truck has a cabin air filter. My GMC, despite requiring a small mortgage to purchase, just fires that crap through the vents into my face. The wife's Subaru has one and it has come close to looking like that a time or two, which reminds me.
Had a couple rodents get into my diesel engine air filter and make a nest out of it once. Life in the country...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

DLJeffs said:


> Ha. I found this one in my wading boot. I had gone to the Upper Sac a week or so earlier and left my boots out to dry the night before I drove home. I think the little guy crawled in there. I put my boots into a black plastic trash back before loading up and I think he got trapped. The heat probably killed him. Luckily, we pretty much mummified rather than emulsified. So the next time I went fishing, I slid my foot into my boot and felt something in there. This is what fell out.
> 
> View attachment 225743


Had. to use the "like" emoji, since there isn't a "vomiting" emoji.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

JerseyHighlander said:


> Had. to use the "like" emoji, since there isn't a "vomiting" emoji.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

DLJeffs said:


> Ha. I found this one in my wading boot. I had gone to the Upper Sac a week or so earlier and left my boots out to dry the night before I drove home. I think the little guy crawled in there. I put my boots into a black plastic trash back before loading up and I think he got trapped. The heat probably killed him. Luckily, we pretty much mummified rather than emulsified. So the next time I went fishing, I slid my foot into my boot and felt something in there. This is what fell out.
> 
> View attachment 225743





T. Ben said:


>


Actually, something else came immediately to mind, from way, way long ago. I just suddenly realized; Internet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rob3232

Changed it up. Walking to biking. 63* and sunny.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok enough of those internet pix and lets get back to our real pix of randomness...
Here's me sporting my new WB hat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> Ok enough of those internet pix and lets get back to our real pix of randomness...
> Here's me sporting my new WB hat.
> 
> View attachment 225889


When did you cut your hair?? ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony

I go to our Zoo for work. These bald eagles were rescues, they can't fly so their area isn't fenced or anything. Really majestic birds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> Ok enough of those internet pix and lets get back to our real pix of randomness...
> Here's me sporting my new WB hat.
> 
> View attachment 225889


So @ripjack13 do you moonlight as a front man for a mega rock band? Where you scouting around for song material?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> When did you cut your hair?? ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Last month...


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> So @ripjack13 do you moonlight as a front man for a mega rock band? Where you scouting around for song material?


I used to, but decided I like the quiet life better.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

ripjack13 said:


> Ok enough of those internet pix and lets get back to our real pix of randomness...
> Here's me sporting my new WB hat.
> 
> View attachment 225889


what kind of fish


----------



## Arn213

Here are a couple of photo’s of the most well known piers in NYC- “The Chelsea Piers”. This was opened in 1910 and was the premier passenger terminal. Immigrants would come here first back in the early 1900’s and then would get transferred via ferry to Ellis Island to get processed. These were also the main docking point in the early 1900’s for the major luxury liners. The Titanic was scheduled to arrive here as the end of it’s voyage in 1912, but received it’s own faith and never made it. The Carpathia did arrive here at the Chelsea Piers after rescuing about “675 passengers” when the Titanic sank. This pier was also important an embarkation point for soldiers during World War I & WWII. 

All of the piers were in decay and this was redeveloped back in the early 90’s for “mix used”. Back in the 1996 while in College here in NYC, we were given a trip to see the newly developed Chelsea Piers. It was an incredibly project from beginning to end mixing offices, indoor venues, restaurants, golf driving range, etc. (surrounded by nets on all 3 sides). It was kid friendly too as they all have a lot of indoor activities for them, including indoor rock climbing. After sometime, they also developed an adjacent park right next to it.

All these piers that were in decay along the the Hudson River Park/West Side Highway were slowly developed to give it a “second least on life”. The other 2 most important piers are the “Little Island & Pier 62 Hudson River Park”. You can basically start walking from the World Trade Center at lower Manhattan, towards the Meat Packing District, then Chelsea and north of that and be able to see all these Piers redeveloped for public use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

Here is the “Little Island” at Pier 55. This is walking distance from The Chelsea Piers that I posted above. You can see Lower Manhattan & The World Trade Center in the background.





Here is another shot and if you look up the Hudson River towards the very background there is the “Verrazano Bridge” (Staten Island) and towards the right of it, you can just barely see the Statue of Liberty & Ellis Island- to the very right is Hoboken, New Jersey. These photo’s were taken from another Pier (Pier 57).

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Arn, do you have any pictures of the Brooklyn Bridge or the Brooklyn Naval Yard? ? In 4/05/'65, the USNS Buckner sailed under it on it's way to Europe with a bunch of GI's. I was one of those poor guys onboard. My destination was to be just outside of Paris, but DeGaul had different idea of letting me in his country. (he probably hated Cajuns) Instead, I ended up in Germany in a Combat Engineer battalion. That was the nightmare of any Heavy Equipment operator. But, I survived it and now have excellent memories of the next 2 years 6 months. I wouldn't trade it for anything....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Arn213

Nubsnstubs said:


> Arn, do you have any pictures of the Brooklyn Bridge or the Brooklyn Naval Yard? ? In 4/05/'65, the USNS Buckner sailed under it on it's way to Europe with a bunch of GI's. I was one of those poor guys onboard. My destination was to be just outside of Paris, but DeGaul had different idea of letting me in his country. (he probably hated Cajuns) Instead, I ended up in Germany in a Combat Engineer battalion. That was the nightmare of any Heavy Equipment operator. But, I survived it and now have excellent memories of the next 2 years 6 months. I wouldn't trade it for anything....... Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry @Nubsnstubs thank you for your service! I would love to see some pics if you have any during your time in the service! I do have pictures of the Brooklyn Bridge and I am going to upload some that will bring back old memories when your ship sailed underneath the bridge………

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Arn213

Jerry @Nubsnstubs - the only couple I have of the Brooklyn Navy Yard are main entryway & a key map. The deep interior of it is restricted and would need proper ID. That building in your left has been re-zoned for mix used (stores, office, workshops, etc.)- does it look familiar to you? Probably the Hudson River skirt area more likely would be familiar to you as your ship past along the Hudson River…..

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

vegas urban lumber said:


> what kind of fish


5 river chubs, 2 red ear sunfish and a pleco catfish. I got the chubs from a river 2 towns over, the water level had receded dreadfully low and my grandson wanted to save them. :)
The 2 sunfish are from a small runoff pond down the street from my house. It's where I taught him how to fish.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

ripjack13 said:


> 5 river chubs, 2 red ear sunfish and a pleco catfish. I got the chubs from a river 2 towns over, the water level had receded dreadfully low and my grandson wanted to save them. :)
> The 2 sunfish are from a small runoff pond down the street from my house. It's where I taught him how to fish.


Nothing better for a kid to learn on is a sunfish taken on a worm!!!!


----------



## Gdurfey

@Arn213 , Arn, you have probably said before but what camera/lens are you using. Just had an hour chat at our camera store and learned/heard more about new technology and changes, options, etc. thought my Canon had died, or partially died, but just operator error.

i don’t want to, or should hijack this thread, will be opening a new thread shortly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> Nothing better for a kid to learn on is a sunfish taken on a worm!!!!


Exactly. He had so much fun that first day. The place is only a 1/4 mile away. However, the fish are always very small and bite on the worms every cast.
My buddy says there's bass in there, but all I've ever seen any, but all we ever caught were minnows, sunfish, catfish, and a huge snapping turtle. I've caught him once and so has the grandson.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

ripjack13 said:


> Exactly. He had so much fun that first day. The place is only a 1/4 mile away. However, the fish are always very small and bite on the worms every cast.
> My buddy says there's bass in there, but all I've ever seen any, but all we ever caught were minnows, sunfish, catfish, and a huge snapping turtle. I've caught him once and so has the grandson.


Cousins have a condo down on Lake of the Ozarks in Missouri. Every reunion, we take the young ones down to the boat docks and get them fishing. So many generations of that side of the family doing that……..

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

Gdurfey said:


> @Arn213 , Arn, you have probably said before but what camera/lens are you using. Just had an hour chat at our camera store and learned/heard more about new technology and changes, options, etc. thought my Canon had died, or partially died, but just operator error.
> 
> i don’t want to, or should hijack this thread, will be opening a new thread shortly. Thanks in advance.


Garry @Gdurfey sending you a pm and do open up a separate thread on cameras- @Mike Hill, @phinds and some others can give you some options……..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

My dogs snuggling in front of the house.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc

Last picture taken of our last dog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 11


----------



## trc65

A good reason to keep your grass tall. Found in the middle of yard. Going turf scouting this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Cliff.

trc65 said:


> A good reason to keep your grass tall. Found in the middle of yard. Going turf scouting this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 226410
> 
> View attachment 226411


Oh that's great!! Love the shot in the lawn. 
On my small back lawn I caught that unmistakable whiff of morel mushroom, stopped me in my tracks. I went over the lawn on hands and knees, nothing. Sure enough, 4 days later there it was down in a little rabbit hollow. I'd say like a grapefruit but that would be stretching, probably like my fist. Past and gone though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232

trc65 said:


> Going turf scouting this afternoon.


If you find any fresh ones it would be interesting to see how much they grow before they start to turn?

I have had luck taking the water from soaking and pouring it in a garden bed that will not be disturbed until next year. The mushrooms we had the following year didn't get very big but were still tasty :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Been rainy all day, every other day, for about a week and I haven't had time to head to the timber/pasture, but I know there are lots just waiting. Hope to be able to get out this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

rob3232 said:


> If you find any fresh ones it would be interesting to see how much they grow before they start to turn?
> 
> I have had luck taking the water from soaking and pouring it in a garden bed that will not be disturbed until next year. The mushrooms we had the following year didn't get very big but were still tasty :)


I've tried the water several times and have never had any luck with that, but so many different variables.....

I'm guessing from their appearance that these popped yesterday when we were warmer with some sun. If anymore pop in this area, I'll leave one or two and try to monitor. 

Years ago, I tried to monitor one in the timber that I was sure popped within a day of finding it. Made several signs with twigs and sticks so I could find it again. The next day, went back and it was gone. Don't know if an animal kicked it/moved it or if someone trespassed and picked it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232

We had a few last year in our bed. I will post a picture if we get any this year. Still a little cool here at night. Its just nice to be outside finally with shorts and T shirt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

13 acres of plants. Mrs. Rip is going crazy here!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65

Hummingbirds have been back for about a week now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice. Our two Anna's hummers made it through the winter and are still with us too. Should start seeing some more soon and the battles will begin. I did see a western tanager a couple days ago and that's a rare sight for us (although they're in this area, we just don't see them around the house).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

Ours are ruby throated, and it is a female in both pictures. First few days were only seeing one at a time, now they are vocalizing and chasing each other around the feeders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Do you get orioles?


----------



## trc65

We do. In a week or two we'll see some Baltimore orioles showing up and feeding on the hummingbird feeders. We've bought and hung oriole feeders (liquid and platforms for solids) but they never hang around. Think most of what we see are those migrating further north for breeding.

Here's one from a couple years ago. When they show up I remove the little yellow insect sheilds so they can feed.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Some guides suggest tacking fruit slices to a tree limb or fence rail for orioles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

DLJeffs said:


> Some guides suggest tacking fruit slices to a tree limb or fence rail for orioles.


With in 5 min of the wife putting out some grape jelly,4 orioles showed up. Tried to get a pic but it didn’t turn out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Even though the are breeding population in Tennessee, I have yet to see a Baltimore oriole around here, but we do have the Orchard oriole that I have seen. My bird feeder thrills this year so far is my first bluebird and my first Rose Breasted Grosbeaks at my feeders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

We did feeders in early 2000s. Loved all the birds. Then the hawks. But by 08-09 came the skunks. Would be sitting outside and they would just run across lawn. They dug up for sewers in 09. It got to where you looked through the glass before going out door. Quite a few neighbors started skunk control, silently 4 of us started reducing population. Neighbor paid trapper $50 each to trap and haul away, he paid for 12. I used pellet gun. I think 14. When we all got done there were 60 less skunks. 2 lessons were learned. Feeders attract more than birds. Do not put dead skunk in trash can day after pickup in 90⁰ weather. We planted stuff for them. Lost close up pics of hawks but also lost skunk encounters.
This guy visits every year

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

They like to eat the seeds of my echinacea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Spotted the first hummingbird of the year yesterday, making the rounds on the wildflowers and flowering plantings. We put up a feeder for them several years ago but not since. The bears find them as attractive as the birds. Gets tiring being jolted out of bed at 3am when the dog sees a bear at the window. 
Orioles I've never seen here. Very cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Thanks to all for reminding me that I need to get my hummmmmmmmingbird feeders out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232

Oriels must be migrating through our area? My wife has seen them at our bird bath but they moved on before she could take a picture. I saw a couple of pairs on the walk today and was able to get some shots from a distance. And another rose breasted Grosbeak.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Really nice pics Rob. I think migration out here will be pretty mixed up due to our weather.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Great pics Rob!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213

Original Pepsi Cola Neon Sign in Gantry State Park in Long Island City (Burrough of Queens). This was the original signage built in 1940 atop the PepsiCo bottling plant in the vicinity, 46-02 5th Street in Long Island City which was closed in 2003 and was relocated at this site in 2009. This is 150 foot long, 59 foot tall sign manufactured by Artcraft Strauss. This sign is visible from Manhattan across the East River. In April 2016 it was designated as a New York City Landmark.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Arn213 said:


> Original Pepsi Cola Neon Sign in Gantry State Park in Long Island City (Burrough of Queens). This was the original signage built in 1940 atop the PepsiCo bottling plant in the vicinity, 46-02 5th Street in Long Island City which was closed in 2003 and was relocated at this site in 2009. This is 150 foot long, 59 foot tall sign manufactured by Artcraft Strauss. This sign is visible from Manhattan across the East River. In April 2016 it was designated as a New York City Landmark.
> 
> View attachment 226676
> 
> View attachment 226677
> 
> View attachment 226678


So cool Arn. Reminds me of the Citgo sign behind Fenway park or Gates Rubber in Denver. Not sure the Gates is still there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Gdurfey said:


> So cool Arn. Reminds me of the Citgo sign behind Fenway park or Gates Rubber in Denver. Not sure the Gates is still there


I know that sign and saw that back in 1996-1997……….stayed in a hotel literally right near Fenway. Kind of cool the stadium is right smack in the city! Maybe @ripjack13 has a photo of CITGO sign.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> I know that sign and saw that back in 1996-1997……….stayed in a hotel literally right near Fenway. Kind of cool the stadium is right smack in the city! Maybe @ripjack13 has a photo of CITGO sign.


I'd have to look in my pix, but I do have this one....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

ripjack13 said:


> I'd have to look in my pix, but I do have this one....
> 
> View attachment 226717


Some years ago (some being a precise estimate of between 5 and 30) didn’t some development agency try to take the citgo sign down and it met with immediate outrage from the public?? Me, I don’t mind this type of histo. A bet eccentric.


----------



## DLJeffs

Weird little fact: CITGO is majority owned by PDVSA, the national petroleum company of Venezuela.


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> I'd have to look in my pix, but I do have this one....
> 
> View attachment 226717


Hook'em Horns ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Hook'em Horns ??


Hmm...could be. But no. 
Rock on...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Rhododendron at the jobsite. 
No. It isn't coming out. It is being enjoyed along with 2 smaller one in deeper shade.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Rhododendron at the jobsite.
> No. It isn't coming out. It is being enjoyed along with 2 smaller one in deeper shade.
> 
> View attachment 226743


That higher elevation and that easterly location pays off sometimes - gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> Hook'em Horns ??


Now that is uncalled for!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> That higher elevation and that easterly location pays off sometimes - gorgeous!


Sandy soil so the roots drain and naturally acidic really does something for rhododendron


----------



## Mike Hill

Some guy with thick coca cola bottle bottom glasses and 14 pens in his pocket protector once said we had some sorta virus or something that caused us not to be able to grow rhodos around here - but a few do grow well. And then a few years ago, I read of a "new" way of planting rhodos. Raising and mounding to get that drainage you were talking about. A few years ago, I planted a couple of decidious azalea that way and they seem to be doing ok - not great, but ok. I really have them in a drier area and I need to irrigate that area more and mulch thicker. I've got two rhodos in pots that I am going to put out this spring once I get all else in the ground and the weeds pulled. Crossing my fingers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

If they seem to be poor, touch them up a bit with the treatment for blue hydrangeas. It is just an acid additive. That is the main failure in the southeast due to limestone creating a base soil ph.


----------



## Mike Hill

Yup doing that with Holly-tone - as it has been all I could find in quantity - but going to change to a liquid - probably Miracle-Gro for azaleas - just haven't had time this spring yet - what with the funeral and all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

If you are looking to drop the pH for specific plants or areas pick up some (soil) sulphur, often sold as "soil acidifier". Will slowly lower the pH over time without adding extra nutrients you may not need or want.

You can also use aluminum sulfate to lower the pH before planting, but that is a chemical you need to calculate and measure amounts carefully as it is much more reactive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Went out three times to check out the lunar eclipse and it was a bust each time. Moonrise was supposed to be 8:19pm, full eclipse at 9:30pm but it was still light until 8:40pm and I didn't see the moon until close to 9:00pm. Then around 9:45pm I could finally see the moon with a shadow covering the upper 90%. No pics, wasn't worth it.


----------



## T. Ben

DLJeffs said:


> Went out three times to check out the lunar eclipse and it was a bust each time. Moonrise was supposed to be 8:19pm, full eclipse at 9:30pm but it was still light until 8:40pm and I didn't see the moon until close to 9:00pm. Then around 9:45pm I could finally see the moon with a shadow covering the upper 90%. No pics, wasn't worth it.


We went out about 10:20cst and the moon was about 75% covered. Pics I took sucked eggs.


----------



## trc65

I took these handheld with " night sight" on my phone, not great, but something...

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

Nothing like “being caught red handed” interrogating your friendly neighborhood, web-slinger super hero as the villain looks into the camera………..rare to see small alleyways in NYC and typically found in lower parts of Manhattan. They are a favorite spots for movie production (Crocodile Dundee, 9-1/2 Weeks, Boardwalk Empire to name a few), shows and photographical work such for advertisements, prints, magazine lay-outs, etc. It is also nostalgic as these dates back early 1800’s and these alleyways were left off the original grid section plans of NYC in 1811. You can see the old shutters, the fire escape and while it is paved with black asphalt, underneath all of that are old cobble stones. This one is pretty famous as this is Cortland Alleyway & Walker Street in Tribeca Neighborhood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Arn213

These were shot just after it stop raining on top of the Tribeca Bridge (West Side Highway cross bridge) and there was a peak of sunlight from the west side that gave contrast of shade and shadows, reflections and this slight glossiness that highlights certain details.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DLJeffs

Fascinating how black & white can be so much more dramatic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Slow day in the shop today....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Greenacres2

Man @ripjack13 --I need to do one of those in grade 8 so i can add a blue ND on the chest. That's awesome!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

One batch of the praying mantis hatched today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> One batch of the praying mantis hatched today.
> 
> View attachment 227195


These are very useful insects! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> One batch of the praying mantis hatched today.
> 
> View attachment 227195


Very cool! Was that an egg case you bought, or one you found and mounted? 

I've been lucky around here, in late fall and spring I come across numerous egg cases in the garden and surrounding landscaping. Never tried to hatch any though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> Very cool! Was that an egg case you bought, or one you found and mounted?
> 
> I've been lucky around here, in late fall and spring I come across numerous egg cases in the garden and surrounding landscaping. Never tried to hatch any though.


My wife got 2 of em at a home show a while back. The other hasn't hatched yet. She found one sack spring cleaning but left it ouside, and the next day it was eaten up by something....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well, the second batch hatched last night while we were sleeping. so half of them ate each other. Mrs. rip let em loose before I woke up. I did not get a pic of them.


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Well, the second batch hatched last night while we were sleeping. so half of them ate each other. Mrs. rip let em loose before I woke up. I did not get a pic of them.


Reminds me of the cannibal 7....


----------



## DLJeffs

Mantiseses are voracious little critters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

This photo Silvercup Studios as I vividly remember it was the intro fight scene in the 1986 movie “Highlander”- that is what I think off every time I take the 7 train towards flushing or on my way to Manhattan via Queensborough Bridge (opening scene on “Taxi” theme). This was the former Silvercup Bakery Building (42-22 22nd Street) located in the borough of Queens in the Long Island City neighborhood and turned over into Silvercup Studios back in 1983. This is the largest facility as far as TV and film production in NYC (23 shooting stages about 25, 400 sq. ft.). A lot of notable and iconic tv productions and movies was filmed here (including commercial productions and photo productions): Highlander, Garbo Talks, The Sopranos, Sex and the City, Hope & Faith, Gangs of New York, Private Parts, Stuart Little 2, Righteous Kill, Quantico, Meet the Parents, 30 Rock, Analyze That to name a few- you get the idea. 

This was taken on a running 7 train overhead subway platform depicting the backside of the signage marquee (the front sign is visible a vehicle on the Queensboro Bridge path). The second photo is there second facility not very far from the original location.

Marc @ripjack13 - this has to be familiar to you as far as production film work.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Making some small set up squares from scrap aluminum. I had the cnc guy cut up a bunch for me. I'm sanding the edges smooth.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Last time I looked, that was a triangle and not a square.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Last time I looked, that was a triangle and not a square.


half square, just put 2 together and have a whole square, versus a hole square

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Clowns to the left of me....jokers to the right.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Greenacres2

ripjack13 said:


> Clowns to the left of me....jokers to the right.....


Spoken like a Stealers Wheel!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Clowns to the left of me....jokers to the right.....


See nothing to the left or the right. Maybe above and below you..?..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> Clowns to the left of me....jokers to the right.....


That there is screen splatter worthy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Overlooking my small mountain town. Love the look of Pikes Peak with fresh spring snow

Reactions: Like 9 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Overlooking my small mountain town. Love the look of Pikes Peak with fresh spring snow
> 
> View attachment 227448


So I'd assume the leafed trees are just breaking bud now?


----------



## DLJeffs

Almost time to check out Spinney, after the holiday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> So I'd assume the leafed trees are just breaking bud now?


Yep, aspens and other such around here have been leading for about 2 weeks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Almost time to check out Spinney, after the holiday.


Will be up at another lake this weekend. Not nearly the reputation, but hoping for better luck than last year. it is located in the Arkansas headwaters, but I am expecting the Ark to be rolling pretty good. Might still have to try the famous caddis right along the edges in a few places though.


----------



## DLJeffs

Has your runoff started already?


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Has your runoff started already?


Yes. We were so dry and warm earlier in April. Well, am typing this, based on past experience i figured it has. That storm a couple weeks ago may have slowed it, but I am expecting it to be up and muddy. But this will actually be the first weekend up in any good area for me to actually see what is going on.


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> So I'd assume the leafed trees are just breaking bud now?


Went blank on cottonwood for some reason…..well, old age!! Our valley going down to the Springs is really pretty right now. New green is just pretty!! Wife and I drove by an Aspen grove and it was gorgeous. Will try to snag a few pictures in the next cou of days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Coworker Tiggin....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

ripjack13 said:


> Coworker Tiggin....
> 
> View attachment 227915


What gas you using to guard your flame? Argon?


----------



## ripjack13

2feathers Creative Making said:


> What gas you using to guard your flame? Argon?


Yep...argon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Coworker Tiggin....
> 
> View attachment 227915


Look Dear, the Green Lantern is on the tube....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson

The wife and I spent the night in Flagstaff last night for a concert, this was happening in the San Francisco Peaks just north of town, (named the pipeline fire) pulled over on the freeway this morning near Flagstaff to snap the pic, It tripled in size from yesterday, and it is very windy up there, the fire is at around 10,000 feet elevation...

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## ripjack13

Workin on the big red umbrella....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mr. Peet

barry richardson said:


> The wife and I spent the night in Flagstaff last night for a concert, this was happening in the San Francisco Peaks just north of town, (named the pipeline fire) pulled over on the freeway this morning near Flagstaff to snap the pic, It tripled in size from yesterday, and it is very windy up there, the fire is at around 10,000 feet elevation...
> View attachment 228072


What is tree line elevation in them hills?


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> The wife and I spent the night in Flagstaff last night for a concert, this was happening in the San Francisco Peaks just north of town, (named the pipeline fire) pulled over on the freeway this morning near Flagstaff to snap the pic, It tripled in size from yesterday, and it is very windy up there, the fire is at around 10,000 feet elevation...
> View attachment 228072


Hate to see that. I read they have arrested someone but are still investigating. Really hope it was lightning and not intentional.


----------



## Tom Smart

ripjack13 said:


> Workin on the big red umbrella....
> 
> View attachment 228076
> 
> View attachment 228075


Foul! That’s not a WB hat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> Hate to see that. I read they have arrested someone but are still investigating. Really hope it was lightning and not intentional.


The suspect claims he lit his toilet paper on fire to dispose of it after taking a dump...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## barry richardson

Mr. Peet said:


> What is tree line elevation in them hills?


The peak on the left is mount Humphries, the tallest at 13000 feet. it thins out at the peak so maybe 11000. Mainly Ponderosa Pine, and some aspen above 9000.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> The suspect claims he lit his toilet paper on fire to dispose of it after taking a dump...


True or not, you can’t fix stupid.


----------



## Gdurfey

barry richardson said:


> The wife and I spent the night in Flagstaff last night for a concert, this was happening in the San Francisco Peaks just north of town, (named the pipeline fire) pulled over on the freeway this morning near Flagstaff to snap the pic, It tripled in size from yesterday, and it is very windy up there, the fire is at around 10,000 feet elevation...
> View attachment 228072


And we have smelled it the past 2 days. Tonight is really bad…..so sad.


----------



## Mike Hill

When the fire is up at the elevations, does it go lower or stay at that elevation and higher?


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> When the fire is up at the elevations, does it go lower or stay at that elevation and higher?


Here in Colorado it all depends on the winds and the direction of the slopes. the best case scenario is it is being pushed up a ridge, the "weather front" moves through and the wind changes direction and it is pushed back on itself but no fuel left. There are a few places around the Boulder, CO area where the canyons run East-West and are classic venturi tubes....storm front comes over the continental divide and the winds exiting those canyons towards the plains accelerate the air. Horrible situations.

That is just "in general" info that I have been learning from watching our fires.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson

Mike Hill said:


> When the fire is up at the elevations, does it go lower or stay at that elevation and higher?


This one is spreading to lower ground, driven by the wind as Garry said...


----------



## DLJeffs

If I am remembering accurately, in 1977 there was a fire in Utah that flashed up and over a ridge. Accepted strategy at the time was that fires would stop along ridge lines because heat rose, so the fire also wanted to rise. Three fire fighters were killed when the fire rushed downhill into a valley and they couldn't escape. That incident prompted the use of fire retardant clothing and portable personal emergency fire shelters. I used to stop briefly at that memorial site when I fished the Green River below Flaming Gorge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> If I am remembering accurately, in 1977 there was a fire in Utah that flashed up and over a ridge. Accepted strategy at the time was that fires would stop along ridge lines because heat rose, so the fire also wanted to rise. Three fire fighters were killed when the fire rushed downhill into a valley and they couldn't escape. That incident prompted the use of fire retardant clothing and portable personal emergency fire shelters. I used to stop briefly at that memorial site when I fished the Green River below Flaming Gorge.


I provided my "explanation and understanding" but then the fire can be so hot and big it can cause its own weather.....which means the predictions might be out the window.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tom Smart said:


> Foul! That’s not a WB hat!


Oops. That's my 13 fishing one. I'll get one with my orange one tomorrow. Gotta load it back into the pond after painting the sides red. What a pain in the arse it is to haul it out. Gunna be just as fun to put it back in....


----------



## Tom Smart

ripjack13 said:


> Oops. That's my 13 fishing one. I'll get one with my orange one tomorrow. Gotta load it back into the pond after painting the sides red. What a pain in the arse it is to haul it out. Gunna be just as fun to put it back in....


Well, OK, standing by.


----------



## Arn213

Artist murals are all over NYC and here is one being created in the NoHo (north of Houston Street) neighborhood on Lafayette Street. This area and several blocks south of this is SoHo (south of Houston Street). Lots of landmarks cast iron facades here born during the Industrial Revolution. It is also a chic and trendy area known for fashion boutiques, Art Galleries, Restaurants, Cafe’s and very popular with photographers and tourist. I am fairly sure you are all wondering what the cost is to commission for an exterior mural. It is usually priced per square foot- 5 to 6 digits depending on size and location.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Tom Smart said:


> Foul! That’s not a WB hat!


How's this?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mike Hill

Arn213 said:


> Artist murals are all over NYC and here is one being created in the NoHo (north of Houston Street) neighborhood on Lafayette Street. This area and several blocks south of this is SoHo (south of Houston Street). Lots of landmarks cast iron facades here born during the Industrial Revolution. It is also a chic and trendy area known for fashion boutiques, Art Galleries, Restaurants, Cafe’s and very popular with photographers and tourist. I am fairly sure you are all wondering what the cost is to commission for an exterior mural. It is usually priced per square foot- 5 to 6 digits depending on size and location.
> 
> View attachment 228101
> 
> View attachment 228102
> 
> View attachment 228103
> 
> View attachment 228104


I guess we don't pay as much for our murals here in Nashville. At least they colored within the lines. But then again drunk batchelorettes probably aren't too picky what they puke in front of. We don't got class like you yanks do! Beam me up Scottie! I don't fit in!









And while you are at it - do not miss the gigantic painted chicken wire bust of Dolly that sits in a rooftop bar. Bet you yanks don't got that!





And just go down the road a spell youse gets to see this! Now, for me, this one is kinda fun - I used to go to church with Cousin Minnie Pearl. Her house was next door to the Governor's Mansion. Always wished I'd get to see her when I would go to the Mansion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

ripjack13 said:


> How's this?
> 
> 
> View attachment 228140


Ahhh....Much gooder!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> I guess we don't pay as much for our murals here in Nashville. At least they colored within the lines. But then again drunk batchelorettes probably aren't too picky what they puke in front of. We don't got class like you yanks do! Beam me up Scottie! I don't fit in!
> 
> View attachment 228141View attachment 228142View attachment 228145
> 
> And while you are at it - do not miss the gigantic painted chicken wire bust of Dolly that sits in a rooftop bar. Bet you yanks don't got that!
> 
> View attachment 228143
> 
> And just go down the road a spell youse gets to see this! Now, for me, this one is kinda fun - I used to go to church with Cousin Minnie Pearl. Her house was next door to the Governor's Mansion. Always wished I'd get to see her when I would go to the Mansion.
> 
> View attachment 228144


Very nice Mike. A large amount of them that goes up in NYC, a good amount of them cost a large chunk of $$$$$$ because they usually are commercial based advertisements and if it is a well known Artist, those command more money. There is a lot of “red tape” and “hoops” to go into that could be from the building department, land owner and/or building owner, the neighbors board, etc. Then there are the friendly murals that most are street level where someone from the building that owns rights to the wall will commission it- well, if it is a co-op or condo, there is usually a board approval or owner(s) approval. Then you also have those public commissioned murals that are public parks, public schools, etc. those have their own sets of rules and regs.

Then there are Artists who “free styles” and leave their own mark and all of a sudden a “mural scene” appears the day after- incredible how they are able to pull something off from the evening to the wee hours into the early morning. Those are of course illegal. Some of them get do get left there and some comes and go as fast as they put them up. A good amount get defaced by other artist and usually they will just tag up on the piece- this is part of the reasons why photographers take advantage of murals, because they don’t know how long they will last (defacements or
new commission on top of existing). The well known Artists that has multiple murals in the city, throughout the US or in the global world usually are never defaced.

PS- interior murals from private residences or lobbies usually are priced
a lot lower like double to triple digits per square foot or done flat rate based on the Artist estimated completion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Arn213

This is the largest known mural in NYC- 20,000 square feet coverage of paint colors and who knows how many hands contributed to these joint mural. This is on a sidewall of a public school (City-As-School) in The West Village (photographed at corner of West Houston &). The well known and late NYC street Artist Jean Michel Basquiat was a graduée from this school. This mural began in 2016 and took 2-1/2 years to get it completed due to the required permits. This was a collaborative work between Brazilian Street Artist Kobra and the High School students. Right on the top is the subject font: “Ellis”. It is a tribute to those different nationalities who emigrated and went through Ellis Island that makes NYC a melting pot to this very day.

PS- must be wandering how did I get close to photographing the mural with the tall fence perimeter?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

What I wrote was a little T.I.C. We do have some that are notable. This one particularly. In an older, somewhat industrial area known as The Nations. Lots of housing in the area that was not as expensive. But the hipsters have found it and gentrified it and torn most of all the old down and thrown up a lot of stuff. The gentleman in the mural is now 93 years old, has lived in the neighborhood his entire life and is still active helping other seniors in the area get by. He lives a couple of blocks from this old, empty silo and can see it from his driveway and says he looks up at it every morning and says hello! Somewhere around 100' tall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> What I wrote was a little T.I.C. We do have some that are notable. This one particularly. In an older, somewhat industrial area known as The Nations. Lots of housing in the area that was not as expensive. But the hipsters have found it and gentrified it and torn most of all the old down and thrown up a lot of stuff. The gentleman in the mural is now 93 years old, has lived in the neighborhood his entire life and is still active helping other seniors in the area get by. He lives a couple of blocks from this old, empty silo and can see it from his driveway and says he looks up at it every morning and says hello! Somewhere around 100' tall.
> 
> View attachment 228195


That is simply amazing! Realism at it’s very core!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Arn213 said:


> This is the largest known mural in NYC- 20,000 square feet coverage of paint colors and who knows how many hands contributed to these joint mural. This is on a sidewall of a public school (City-As-School) in The West Village (photographed at corner of West Houston &). The well known and late NYC street Artist Jean Michel Basquiat was a graduée from this school. This mural began in 2016 and took 2-1/2 years to get it completed due to the required permits. This was a collaborative work between Brazilian Street Artist Kobra and the High School students. Right on the top is the subject font: “Ellis”. It is a tribute to those different nationalities who emigrated and went through Ellis Island that makes NYC a melting pot to this very day.
> 
> PS- must be wandering how did I get close to photographing the mural with the tall fence perimeter?
> 
> View attachment 228180
> 
> View attachment 228181
> 
> View attachment 228182


I love this!!!!!! Not my style, not my usual subject, but i have read just enough about Ellis Island that any tribute to that era strikes something in me. Not sure they went through Ellis Island, but there is a story about some of my dad's ancestry that has great, great grand father coming over first from Great Britain, and he had 2 canes made. When his wife came over she carried the other so they could find each other. One of those is still in the family.

Arn, I have NO connection to NYC region; only heard things, seen tv, movies, etc. But I so respect you for your love for your city!!!!! Thanks for always taking the time to share with us "foreigners".

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Gdurfey said:


> I love this!!!!!! Not my style, not my usual subject, but i have read just enough about Ellis Island that any tribute to that era strikes something in me. Not sure they went through Ellis Island, but there is a story about some of my dad's ancestry that has great, great grand father coming over first from Great Britain, and he had 2 canes made. When his wife came over she carried the other so they could find each other. One of those is still in the family.
> 
> Arn, I have NO connection to NYC region; only heard things, seen tv, movies, etc. But I so respect you for your love for your city!!!!! Thanks for always taking the time to share with us "foreigners".



Thank you Garry. It is not mine either, but the idea and ode too the immigrants that came through Ellis Island I have great appreciation for. That is something the city does fairly well is to recognize and to celebrate how every nationality, culture and heritage that exist here in the city. I have been to Ellis Island a long time ago- junior high school trip and went to also see the Statue of Liberty! The fun part was the ferry ride! Ellis Island is pretty special along with Chelsea Piers (I posted photo’s of it) during the starting flight of the immigrants circa 1911. There are neighborhoods in NYC where specific nationalities have immigrated to that has left their mark in the area(s). You can talk to any shops, pub houses, butcher shops, specialty shops, restaurants or whatever stores that has been there for a long period of time and you can get more history of the neighborhood from an “older soul” than what you get from a written publication. 

I will post more photo’s when my schedule allows me (without giving it all away) and hope you all take notes so you have places in mind when you or anyone here comes for a tour- have to come to NYC once. 

Having said that, love for anyone to post anything from where they reside as I am always interested in seeing the “greener side” of the other states or another country.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## trc65

Very tall crane working on a cell tower.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

North from paradise valley and emigrant mountain. 
Yellowstone river is high, but the really strange thing is it is back in it's banks. 300 yards away in field are whole trees roots and all, laying there with no evidence of how they got there. There was a LOT of water

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm in the kayak tying the umbrella off. 

Fore!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

ripjack13 said:


> I'm in the kayak tying the umbrella off.
> 
> Fore!!!


WOOD BARTER in big block letters would look really cool across the crown of that umbrella.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

trc65 said:


> Very tall crane working on a cell tower.
> 
> View attachment 228201


oh my - what a coincidence! we had one being worked on a few blocks from the office yesterday. However, it was on a high spot, so the tower was much, much shorter and the crane a lot less robust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

To those here that are fishermen’s, to those who just love fishing, enjoying being in a boat on any body of water………

Mosaic Mural “Shad Crossing/Delancey Orchard in 2004 by Artist Ming Fay located on Essex/Delancey Street Subway Station in the Lower East Side of Manhattan. This was during rush hour and had to time it due to the mad rush of people traffic in this transitional area to transfer to appropriate trains to get to their destination….

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Now, Mikey likey that! Tile/glass mosaics have fascinated me ever since seeing some in this big, big church in St. Petersburg Russia. They were made of such tiny pieces of smalti (richly colored glass), that they appeared to be paintings from a slight distance. I think it was called St. Isaac's Cathederal and you just walk through with you mouth open in awe at all the really, really, neat construction and materials, and history. 

This is the only big mosaic that I know about in Nashville. In a playground behind Vanderbilt Univ. I like yours much mo' better!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> . 300 yards away in field are whole trees roots and all, laying there with no evidence of how they got there. There was a LOT of water
> 
> View attachment 228206
> 
> View attachment 228207


Scouting for fresh burls - eh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

We survived

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 10


----------



## JR Parks

And survived handsomely!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> We survived
> 
> View attachment 228254


That’s just a great picture. It’s a crack in your crotchety  persona. Very happy for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Fantastic photo!! But where'd your bow tie disappear to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Fantastic photo!! But where'd your bow tie disappear to?


My back pocket.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

It was a lot of work but also a lot of fun. 4 generations. 2 92 yr old great grandma's. And a 2 yr old great grand kid.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice looking couple

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice looking couple


She is cute. He looks grumpy!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

You married over your head bro!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Greenacres2

Those pics deserved their own thread!! Thanks for sharing and glad that Plan A worked!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> You married over your head bro!!


Shhhhh, I have fooled her for 25 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Fantastic photo!! But where'd your bow tie disappear to?


I did have a bow tie on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> She is cute. He looks grumpy!!!


I wasn't gonna say that. ---- but since you did! Just say'n! Great pictures all! Happy day!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> My back pocket.


Ahhh, I see, getting ready for the "party" part of the party.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Ahhh, I see, getting ready for the "party" part of the party.


actually- an hour after that picture I was sound asleep. it was a very long 4 days. 500 miles there-500 back and 2 work days. My owls visited with me 3 of the 4 days. 3 of them were there to greet us when we got back to Caboose on wedding day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Nice day, just walking downtown and the sycamore on the courthouse lawn I’ve walked by countless times just looked different today. Don’t recall ever seeing it this white.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Which one is mine again?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DLJeffs

I like the little extension added on the left side as the neighborhood grew. And the guy on the far right must own the biggest house on the street.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

@Mike1950 will know this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

M...for Marc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Ah…Nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rats....I can dream though..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

You can, yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

and the wave lines on the mountain. M just behind the university. My heritage goes back to Custers last stand- First wagon train to Emigrant Montana and Mouth of avalanche creek on the Missouri, just out side of Tounsend , MT. Kathie the Seely Swan and Missoula. Both of our roots go back to to 1860s and 1870s Montana. You have a great trip, M is for Mike and not that Imposter Lil Mikey.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Whoa! another shot across the bow!!!

But no never mind! Mine would not be some measly "M" if would be a DIGNIFIED




Besides Custer was just a piker and not even a spark in his parent's eyes when my heritage defended the Alamo against that Mexican scroundrel Santa Anna (the guy who had some sorta "thing" for his lower left leg)!

Wait!!!!! Come to think about it - both battles were lost - does that mean we ascend from a line of losers?

SAY IT AIN"T SO!!!!!

I guess when you are some dirt college out west you can't afford to build a water tower for a proper display! This is the original - a modern monstrosity was built during my matriculation. I guess we don't got no mountains or hills anywhere around the main campus to do like Montana did - so we had to paint the sign on the water tower.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mine's bigger ....





and it lights up ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Mine's bigger ....
> 
> View attachment 230571
> 
> and it lights up ....
> 
> View attachment 230572


Must be compensating for something - jes say'n

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Oh, you wanted big? - here's the modern (well almost 50 year old now) replacement - with the dining hall I ate in, in the foreground!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Big truck, little truck

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BoonareeBurl

I had no hand in this. I love wood and wood pens, but I also love trees. That being said, I do see a LOT of potentially good wood for many uses.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

this is probably one of the rowdiest photography groups you could find....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Oh, you wanted big? - here's the modern (well almost 50 year old now) replacement - with the dining hall I ate in, in the foreground!
> 
> View attachment 230576


You want big. Texas ain't got it. Not when it comes to stored water. Largest Lazer show in world

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DLJeffs

Brink said:


> Big truck, little truck
> 
> View attachment 230591


Somewhere I have a photo of me standing inside the wheel of a dump truck at the coal mine in Kemmerer, WY. Each wheel had its own servo-motor and fire suppression system. I can't remember what they said the tires weighed but it was scary heavy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> You want big. Texas ain't got it. Not when it comes to stored water. Largest Lazer show in world
> 
> View attachment 230601
> 
> View attachment 230602


152 miles of reservoir. been inside this a lot . we changed the Army Corp of engineers methods of repairing 15' out of whack wire cuts. It is crazy to build scaffold -plaster to engineer standards- perfect and then have a dozen of them get up there and beat on it with hammers. In the end they changed the spec for Bonneville power. Grand coulee- terazzo floors- vast rooms that house generators- you could eat off the floors.


----------



## Tom Smart

Base of Lake McDonald, Glacier National Park this morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## trc65

Great picture! Love the "floating" rock.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Entering Glacier National Park from the east. Salamander Glacier. In 1966 it was 57 acres, in 2015 44 acres. And smaller today.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

About 2 dozen glaciers remain the the park from about 150 in the mid 1800’s. To be classified a glacier the mass must be at least 100’ thick with ice and snow, be 25 acres in size and move of its own weight, about an inch a year.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Tom Smart

The distant peak on the left is Swiftcurrent Mountain. There is a fire watch cabin on the top, “manned” by Carol. Carol walks to work. Mules bring supplies every 2 weeks. Occasionally she signals the boat on the lake with a mirror. Not much going on I guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Love the photos of Glacier. One of my want-to-go's! Closest I've been is Great Falls. Does Carol need a hubby - I might be willing to relocate if the price is right!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike Hill said:


> Love the photos of Glacier. One of my want-to-go's! Closest I've been is Great Falls. Does Carol need a hubby - I might be willing to relocate if the price is right!


Maybe conjugal visits, Mike. But it’s a heck of a hike.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Picture to be added in a moment: heading to Colorado Springs down from Woodland Park, I thought I was on I-40 going through the Great Smokey Mountains...a memory that popped in my head from many, many years ago, but so vivid. Denise tried to capture the pictures the best she could.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben

Sitting outside watching the storm go by.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Don't got much of a view - many tall trees around - so gotta rely on radar - we gonna get some rain!! Please!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## barry richardson

Stuff like this has been rolling in about every day, sometimes you get rain, sometimes dust...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

I ordered some oyster knife blanks from USAKnifemakers and a 2013 issue of Blade magazine was used as a packing peanut. Leafing through it I was surprised to see our very own @robert flynt :




Very cool!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jonkou

Smoke on the water, a fire in the sky… it was a Deep Purple morn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

Was going through my phone looking for something, forgot all these I took in june on a trip with my youngest...

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Jonkou

Don’t see this every day… parked in front of the restaurant Sat nite. A CSX 9000 Series 50th Anniversary Edition Daytona Coupe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13

Went to the local fair this weekend and they had lawn tractor pulls!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

And I went on a fishing charter on Thursday after work with the boss and coworkers.
Stripers!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

ripjack13 said:


> And I went on a fishing charter on Thursday after work with the boss and coworkers.
> Stripers!!!
> View attachment 231175


Nice catch!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Jonkou said:


> Don’t see this every day… parked in front of the restaurant Sat nite. A CSX 9000 Series 50th Anniversary Edition Daytona Coupe.
> 
> View attachment 231171View attachment 231172


Now, that is special - I think only 50 were made in 2015. It reminded me that on Saturday afternoon I saw an early E-series Jaguar parked at the restaurant I lunched at. The day before, I stroked the paint of a '59 - 'Vette at a dealership we hope to build their new one for. Good week for iconic cars!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Nice catch!!!!!


Dunno! The guy on the right looks like a fisherman - the guy on the left - I dunno!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> And I went on a fishing charter on Thursday after work with the boss and coworkers.
> Stripers!!!
> View attachment 231175


Those are real beauties! I’ve not eaten Stripers. How do they taste? Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Those are real beauties! I’ve not eaten Stripers. How do they taste? Chuck


Something I've wondered about in the past is whether a salt-water caught striper (that I have not caught and consumed) tastes different than a land-locked, freshwater caught striper (that I have caught and consumed)! Although the striper is a true bass - the freshwater striper/white/hybrid does not (to me) taste all that much different than a largemouth or smallie.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

scootac said:


> View attachment 231184
> 
> View attachment 231185
> 
> View attachment 231186


You were in my neck of the woods

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Fort Worth Zoo Aquarium.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## scootac

Mike1950 said:


> You were in my neck of the woods


We were in a lot of 'neck of the woods'!
Eastern WA surprised me with the amount of wheat there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

scootac said:


> We were in a lot of 'neck of the woods'!
> Eastern WA surprised me with the amount of wheat there.


If you were in eastern washington on I-90 you were very close. 
Wheat - washington is I think number 5 in wheat- number 1 in apples- like 70% or something like that. People think of Wa. being wet but 75% of state is semi arid. Our favorite drive is down through the wheat and then down the gorge.


----------



## scootac

Mike1950 said:


> If you were in eastern washington on I-90 you were very close.
> Wheat - washington is I think number 5 in wheat- number 1 in apples- like 70% or something like that. People think of Wa. being wet but 75% of state is semi arid. Our favorite drive is down through the wheat and then down the gorge.


On I-90 from Ellensburg to Spokane, then down to Lewiston ID. Interesting to see how the terrain and climate changes so quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

scootac said:


> On I-90 from Ellensburg to Spokane, then down to Lewiston ID. Interesting to see how the terrain and climate changes so quickly.


Through the Palouse, the rolling hills are beautiful. Love lewiston and the grade. Started going to blue mts. to hunt elk when I was 11. The old grade which you can still go down was slow. Where did you go from there?


----------



## scootac

Mike1950 said:


> Through the Palouse, the rolling hills are beautiful. Love lewiston and the grade. Started going to blue mts. to hunt elk when I was 11. The old grade which you can still go down was slow. Where did you go from there?


Lolo Pass to Missoula, ND, MN,......home to PA.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

scootac said:


> Lolo Pass to Missoula, ND, MN,......home to PA.


Beautiful drive up the Lochsa and over Lolo. Inlaws lived in Missoula we used to go over there every other month. and our daughter lives in Livingston so that road is very familiar. We love the rock formations over homestake pass. Sounds like you had a great trip.


----------



## scootac

It was the last leg of a trip to Alaska, a trip I did solo by motorcycle in '18. This time was in the pickup with the wife. 
Awesome trip and scenery!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

scootac said:


> It was the last leg of a trip to Alaska, a trip I did solo by motorcycle in '18. This time was in the pickup with the wife.
> Awesome trip and scenery!


that is on my motorcycle trip bucket list!!!


----------



## scootac

Gdurfey said:


> that is on my motorcycle trip bucket list!!!


Don't wait, don't think about it, don't think you need a different bike.
Just GO!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> View attachment 230660


What kind of oak burl you got there?


----------



## Mr. Peet

BoonareeBurl said:


> I had no hand in this. I love wood and wood pens, but I also love trees. That being said, I do see a LOT of potentially good wood for many uses. View attachment 230599View attachment 230600


That tree wrecked creation....what kind of tree was it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Mr. Peet said:


> What kind of oak burl you got there?


Lol,just a pic I saw.


----------



## BoonareeBurl

Mr. Peet said:


> That tree wrecked creation....what kind of tree was it?


California live oak.


----------



## ripjack13

Nature Man said:


> Those are real beauties! I’ve not eaten Stripers. How do they taste? Chuck


Delicious! Cooked on the grill in foil with some white wine in it. Woooo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

A couple of pics from the National Tiger Sanctuary in Branson, Missouri.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

I bought an old comic book online...




I'm a supervillian!!! Wooohooo

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Fall has sprung. From record heat in Colorado Springs to a cold front and monsoon moisture last night and today, the first day of fall. Seems like the aspens turned overnight!!

Great thing about this time of year, we are due for warm, dry weather for at least a week! Love this time of year, but please don't advertise it. Most of the tourists are gone except around Estes Park, the weather could not be better, and our type of fall color is spectacular. More to come!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13

Going through some boxes in my shop, I found a stash of my old pins....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

I like a lovely sunset

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## bhatleberg

Dog at The Porches

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## bhatleberg

The kids were not impressed with modern art and decided to make their own...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

bhatleberg said:


> The kids were not impressed with modern art and decided to make their own...
> 
> View attachment 231645


On the other hand, that is a gorgeous floor. That is art worthy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bhatleberg

That is the bathroom hallway at the Whitney in NYC

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## scootac

Standing at the lathe today, heard a thud. Looked around, this fella was laying on the floor. 



Tried flying thru a window!
Picked him up, he struggled a bit but seemed OK. Took him outside and put down in the grass.....took right off up into a tree!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

bhatleberg said:


> That is the bathroom hallway at the Whitney in NYC


Pine. The stop-reveal at wall bottom is different


----------



## DLJeffs

scootac said:


> Standing at the lathe today, heard a thud. Looked around, this fella was laying on the floor.
> View attachment 231647
> Tried flying thru a window!
> Picked him up, he struggled a bit but seemed OK. Took him outside and put down in the grass.....took right off up into a tree!


White breasted nuthatch. Cool little birds with a funny call.
Cornell Bird site

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> Pine. The stop-reveal at wall bottom is different


And a real beach to get it done right. Drywallers around here do NOT like to do it. Besides the wall really gets beat up over a short period of time. There is a reason for base!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> A couple of pics from the National Tiger Sanctuary in Branson, Missouri.
> 
> View attachment 231351
> 
> View attachment 231352


Dunno.....but Lil Mikey - he thinks that be a mighty odd looking tiger! If he is wrong - excuse him - he's old and feeble minded! Might be one of them rare Missouri Tigers!


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> And a real beach to get it done right. Drywallers around here do NOT like to do it. Besides the wall really gets beat up over a short period of time. There is a reason for base!


I looked at it and said, I can hear the hangers and finishers bitching. I would agree it is not a very durable design.


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Dunno.....but Lil Mikey - he thinks that be a mighty odd looking tiger! If he is wrong - excuse him - he's old and feeble minded! Might be one of them rare Missouri Tigers!


Nice catch! Here are a couple pics of the tigers. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> White breasted nuthatch. Cool little birds with a funny call.
> Cornell Bird site


I love their call. Easy to recognize in the woods

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> I looked at it and said, I can hear the hangers and finishers bitching. I would agree it is not a very durable design.


Another cranny that would be hard to clean too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

In the beginning I finished drywall. Then became a plasterer. One apartment builder decided he was going without base trim. About 150 units. I did the patchwork before carpet went in. The first 70 units were horrible. Boss got mad and the next 80 were better. Finishing to floor is not as easy as it appears.


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> In the beginning I finished drywall. Then became a plasterer. One apartment builder decided he was going without base trim. About 150 units. I did the patchwork before carpet went in. The first 70 units were horrible. Boss got mad and the next 80 were better. Finishing to floor is not as easy as it appears.


And bet it looked gooder after the carpet went in!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## scootac

Don't wanna mess with the guy that this chair is for!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Peeled a ton of tiny tomatoes today....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Amber waves of grain.

Corn field to the north



Soybeans to the south

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Amber waves of grain.
> 
> Corn field to the northView attachment 231760
> 
> Soybeans to the south
> 
> View attachment 231761


Corn field to the north of me, Soybeans to the south....

Back in the farm lands again.

Is that a Dylan song?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## scootac

trc65 said:


> Amber waves of grain.
> 
> Corn field to the northView attachment 231760
> 
> Soybeans to the south
> 
> View attachment 231761


And you've seen all of Illinois!
:-)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greenacres2

Mr. Peet said:


> Corn field to the north of me, Soybeans to the south....
> 
> Back in the farm lands again.
> 
> Is that a Dylan song?


Well, the first line reminds me of "Stuck in the Middle with You" (Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right...) by Steelers Wheel.
The next line reminds me of "Back on the High Life Again" by Steve Winwood--though i could stumble into the Steelers Wheel with it. 
Stumbling is all i can do with singing or playing though...so it's an excellent re-write in my book!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Greenacres2 said:


> Well, the first line reminds me of "Stuck in the Middle with You" (Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right...) by Steelers Wheel.
> The next line reminds me of "Back on the High Life Again" by Steve Winwood--though i could stumble into the Steelers Wheel with it.
> Stumbling is all i can do with singing or playing though...so it's an excellent re-write in my book!!


Steelers Wheel, sorry, thought it was Bob's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

scootac said:


> And you've seen all of Illinois!
> :-)


If you stay on most major roads, that is about all you see. Takes a little detour off the beaten path to see some of the interesting geography.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Denise insisted I take advantage of the fall weather yesterday evening so I explored a little. This little lake is about 50 minutes from us. Fish didn’t cooperate, a bit windy where I started, but leaving left me with this. Never a bad day when you have this scenery.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Denise insisted I take advantage of the fall weather yesterday evening so I explored a little. This little lake is about 50 minutes from us. Fish didn’t cooperate, a bit windy where I started, but leaving left me with this. Never a bad day when you have this scenery.
> 
> View attachment 231822
> 
> View attachment 231823
> 
> View attachment 231824


Now where is that jealousy button when you need it?!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Garry,
Have you fished the Eleven Mile Canyon stretch? If I remember right it costs a permit fee to fish it but that helps keep the crowds down.


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Garry,
> Have you fished the Eleven Mile Canyon stretch? If I remember right it costs a permit fee to fish it but that helps keep the crowds down.


yes, but it has been a while. everything is more crowded these days. But when i was learning a friend took me up in there and I have a couple of favorite spots. The entrance is about 10 minutes from the house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

The strangest things that I am not shocked to see. I once saw someone playing an upright piano late winter last year……….once saw someone pushing an upright piano right in the middle of traffic to end up at this park. Fairly popular and famous park in NYC in the Greenwich Village section- it has been featured in a lot of films, once comes into mind is “I am Legend”; scene where Will Smith and his German shepherd stayed in a row house town home and the scene where the “mutants” started to attack his “safe house” was filmed in this park. Washington Square Park is historically famous and this place is filled with musicians playing on a whim and lots of chess players lined up for challenges. The tourist flock this place heavily and the locals as well. I can’t tell you what else happens here and you would have to walk around or sit on a bench to find out for yourself……………

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Arn213

^For point of reference above regarding to the film shoot actual row house/safe house below:





Washington Square Park below mid spring…….

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Herb G.

Gdurfey said:


> Denise insisted I take advantage of the fall weather yesterday evening so I explored a little. This little lake is about 50 minutes from us. Fish didn’t cooperate, a bit windy where I started, but leaving left me with this. Never a bad day when you have this scenery.
> 
> View attachment 231822
> 
> View attachment 231823
> 
> View attachment 231824


Looks peaceful there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rob3232

We saw some dingleberries. (Nuts) Not sure why the leaves were shed before most of the others?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Dunno the why but our walnut trees all did that til somebody had them cut. They were dropping on the house roof to be fair, that's not a sleeping sound like rain on the metal roof...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

Spent a few days out in the black hills,and today at the race track.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Fall is in the air, snow on top of Pikes Peak again

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings

My favorite fall tree, Quakies

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Fall is in the air, snow on top of Pikes Peak again
> 
> View attachment 232026
> 
> View attachment 232027
> 
> View attachment 232028
> 
> View attachment 232029
> 
> View attachment 232030


Leaves are at peak color on the Pocono plateau as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Mr. Peet said:


> Leaves are at peak color on the Pocono plateau as well.


Pics?


----------



## DLJeffs

They're aren't real serious about it yet, but starting to test the opposition ...





A few minutes later they started again only this time they had the neighbor's metal stand for their birdfeeder in between them. Pretty much tore the feeder out of the ground.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nature Man said:


> Pics?


That requires taking a camera and stopping somewhere along the way. I'll charge the thing up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonkou

Don’t see this every day… on the Meredith Sculpture Walk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> View attachment 232334


That's one way to get the leaves to change color....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DLJeffs

Troy - did you take that photo? That's incredible.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

DLJeffs said:


> Troy - did you take that photo? That's incredible.


No,I stumbled upon it.


----------



## trc65

Some of our Halloween decorations.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## scootac



Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JonathanH

D


Trob115 said:


> If you ever make it for a football game at Mississippi State, all the WB family is welcome to drop by.
> 
> Those are surprisingly easy to make and are usually all gone within minutes.


Dad went there and currently a niece is. THE BIL's family are alumni and lifetime tailgaters. I've never been to a game there but understand that the tailgate gatherings are unsurpassed!


----------



## Mike Hill

An older model iphone photo of our urban lake that I walk around for fitness and to say hello to pretty walkers. Just starting to turn colors.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike Hill

A buddy's estate this a.m. WSM radio tower in the background behind the tree. I'm gonna paint this for him.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950

Big dogs are back. Just a mite too close
They sure were noisy for an hour before daylight. Ps. Date is 10/11

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Just back from a trip to Germany and England. Met with about a dozen friends in Fulda, Germany. Lived there 42 months in the mid 80’s. At that time it was close to the interzonal border between East and West Germany.

Our Observation Post Alpha on the border, now a museum the Germans call Point Alpha. Our fence line was about 10’ from the true border. 





A piece of the barrier system left in place. This would have been on the East German side. Remains of a “patrol road” running the full length of the fence, 1300km.





Fence and a “tank ditch” alledged to keep the west out, but curiously oriented towards the east.





Great day to visit the cathedral, known as the Dom, in Fulda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I never went to Fulda while there in '65-'67, but it had several "Targets" nearby that was our responsibility to blow up in case the Commies decided to attack the west. Imagine driving about a 100 miles plus to locate one particular tree in the forest next to a road. Wait until you can see the enemy, blow the tree and hope it falls across the road, shoot a few rounds at the enemy then haul a$$ outta there going to another target. We had all kinds of things designated to be blown up if attacked only to delay the enemy's progress. I enjoyed every minute of being there even though I was pissed about being in Combat Engineers in Germany instead of being in France in a Construction Engineer Battalion. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

At the time we were considered a “speed bump” on the highway to the Rhine River crossings. But now, closely watching the Russian performance in Ukraine, we likely coulda been in Berlin in 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Nubsnstubs said:


> enjoyed every minute of being there even though I was pissed about being in Combat Engineers in Germany instead of being in France in a Construction Engineer Battalion.


You got the better of the 2 assignments.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Brother in law spent 2 years at an A-10 operating location at Alhorn. I remember where my then wife and I were when the news broke and the pictures of the wall coming down. Thank you both for making that event happen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

No shortage of chestnut trees in England.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC

A little TX back home in NC...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tom Smart

@SENC 
Brought this back, Henry.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> @SENC
> Brought this back, Henry.
> 
> View attachment 232660


Looks lovely! Good Lord willing I'll be there in May.


----------



## Mike Hill

SENC said:


> A little TX back home in NC...
> View attachment 232659


Some good looking eats there. Going in a smoker?


----------



## SENC

Mike Hill said:


> Some good looking ears there. Going in a smoker?


No, they went on the firepit...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Not much better in life than having a lap dog…….

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm at my nieces wedding tonight ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nice back yard you got there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Beautiful bride, you can see where she gets her good looks from.......

well, maybe not  

You clean up well Marc, thanks for sharing the picture, it's nice to see members outside the shop or cutting wood. Enjoy the celebration!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> A little TX back home in NC...
> View attachment 232659


Looks like dove poppers to me. YUM

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Couple from my sister

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65

WOW! That is an incredible scene/photography! 

I assume somewhere in New England?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> Couple from my sister
> 
> View attachment 232751 View attachment 232752


WOW!!!! I want to borrow that canoe!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JonathanH

@ripjack13 snazzy suit!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

Wildthings said:


> Couple from my sister
> 
> View attachment 232751 View attachment 232752


Sensational reflection picture! Takes your breath away! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill

I wanna borrow the lake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill

ripjack13 said:


> I'm at my nieces wedding tonight ...
> 
> View attachment 232724


ELVIS is in the house!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Not much better in life than having a lap dog…….
> 
> View attachment 232722
> 
> View attachment 232723


how long did it take to get the feeling back in your legs???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> WOW! That is an incredible scene/photography!
> 
> I assume somewhere in New England?


Yes Vermont. My SIL and brother are misplaced there

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> Couple from my sister
> 
> View attachment 232751 View attachment 232752


That first one reminded me of Congress, things looking bright but actually being upside down. How many weeks ago was the picture taken?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Just got back from a bonefish fishing trip. We had a little rain and a little tornado action, found some lobsters one day, caught some bonefish, drank some rum. ate some conch fritters and fresh caught snapper. That's the Cliff Notes version.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Glad ya didn't catch crabs!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DLJeffs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Glad ya didn't catch crabs!


We actually did catch a couple to get a close up look at what the bonefish were eating. That one on the photo looks like some sort of stone crab. We also chased down and grabbed a couple of those lobsters. Not an easy thing to do without a good pair of leather gloves and some fast hands. That's one of the things I enjoy the most when we're out there - wading a finding stuff to look at and learn about.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SubVet10

Billy Joel stage at Minute Maid Stadium. Funnest concert ever.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## bhatleberg

My daughter was in Hungary this summer. These are from a reenactment / medieval fair.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> That first one reminded me of Congress, things looking bright but actually being upside down. How many weeks ago was the picture taken?


Yesterday Saturday!


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> Yesterday Saturday!


Thanks Barry. I just always think of them being further north and colder. Our leaf peak was 2 weeks ago. Only the oaks and a few beech trees are still dressed. Fall is for sure rolling on here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Just got back from a bonefish fishing trip. We had a little rain and a little tornado action, found some lobsters one day, caught some bonefish, drank some rum. ate some conch fritters and fresh caught snapper. That's the Cliff Notes version.
> 
> View attachment 232764
> 
> View attachment 232765
> 
> View attachment 232766
> 
> View attachment 232767


Bones' be good! But with those lips they have to be related to carp somehow!


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> Bones' be good! But with those lips they have to be related to carp somehow!


Their mouths are a combination of soft and hard. Bonefish don't have teeth. Their "tongue" is a solid, hard bony plate that mates up to a similar plate in the roof of their mouth. Bonefish feed by finding prey in the sandy bottom, they pounce on the spot and suck in a bunch of the bottom muck, filter out the edible prey and crush it using the bony plates in their mouths. In fact, we use that behavior when fishing for them. You can sometimes track a bonefish you can't actually see by the telltale puffs of sand or the pockmarks left in the bottom. After presenting the fly, we watch the fish, moving the fly only to get the fish's attention. When it pounces, we make a long steady strip until the bonefish takes off. No big hook set, etc.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Sorta like we do with the carp. Sometimes we can see the backs and tails instead of just the "puff" trail. They are vacuums that as long as the fly is in their path, they'll vacuum it up with everything else. Just gotta guess where they are going next! Some of those big eye (bighead)carp and silver carp are getting pretty big - wish I knew how to flyfish for them.


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Sorta like we do with the carp. Sometimes we can see the backs and tails instead of just the "puff" trail. They are vacuums that as long as the fly is in their path, they'll vacuum it up with everything else. Just gotta guess where they are going next! Some of those big eye (bighead)carp and silver carp are getting pretty big - wish I knew how to flyfish for them.


That’s one wish, you have 2 left. Genie

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Have I ever told y'all i love my job? This is Whitetop mountain. Second highest peak in Virginia. It and the highest are side by side but I can't drive to the top of Mt. Rogers. Hard to believe this is my office and I get paid to patrol these areas.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## JonathanH

That's a beautiful view from your desk @Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Looks like your fall foliage is done. Hey, what species of hawthorn was that....?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

No idea.


----------



## Tom Smart

@Eric Rorabaugh North if you on I64 at Rockfish Gap.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Have I ever told y'all i love my job? This is Whitetop mountain. Second highest peak in Virginia. It and the highest are side by side but I can't drive to the top of Mt. Rogers. Hard to believe this is my office and I get paid to patrol these areas.
> 
> View attachment 232977
> 
> View attachment 232978
> 
> View attachment 232979
> 
> View attachment 232980
> 
> View attachment 232981


Those foreground pictures could pass for some places in Arizona except for those round topped foothills. Background mountains look like ours also. No matter where they are, the area is beautiful............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Larch are late losing needles. Sure restricts what you see..

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## scootac

Somewhat attractive.....but not very effective today.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Cooling the dog off while pheasant hunting last weekend.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Tom Smart said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh North if you on I64 at Rockfish Gap.
> View attachment 232985


I know exactly where that is. When I was assigned up that way, that was right on the edge of my district. Plus thats the way I travel when I'm heading to HQ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Autumn is finally here. Winter next week.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 6 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## scootac

scootac said:


> Somewhat attractive.....but not very effective today.
> View attachment 233126


Today was a different day.
By different.....I mean effective!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## scootac

Last ride of the year? I thought that 2 weeks ago!
But, when it's 70° in November.......keep on keepin' on!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## BoonareeBurl

Quilted and curly yellow striped street reflectors. 84" x 30" x 1/200".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

On my way to do some errands. Not closer, but like the trip to Canon City from our place. Just a nice drive in the country with a few sights of the Sangre de Cristo mountains shining white with a little snow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Lil bass fishin going on....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

How do you rack up that size fish? Still looks like fun. We were a little cool for that this weekend.


----------



## SubVet10

Boy scout camp out in Southwest Houston yesterday. The 11 yo boy handled the 40F wind and rain better than most. Eventually I was wearing the wet coat and gloves, but I had layers on so it was just fine with me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> How do you rack up that size fish? Still looks like fun. We were a little cool for that this weekend.


If large mouth bass grew to about 30lbs, children, dogs and beavers wouldn't be safe.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gdurfey

ripjack13 said:


> Lil bass fishin going on....
> 
> View attachment 233949


Sign of a healthy pond!! My size of fish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

And the backside (west) of Pikes Peak on the way home. Our little area missed this last storm but SE Colorado Springs got up to 6 inches which was not expected.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

2feathers Creative Making said:


> How do you rack up that size fish? Still looks like fun. We were a little cool for that this weekend.


We found a good spot, and they were hittin the lures every cast. Pretty fun for him. Now, He wants to keep one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> We found a good spot, and they were hittin the lures every cast. Pretty fun for him. Now, He wants to keep one.


Go ahead, let him have a lure.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> On my way to do some errands. Not closer, but like the trip to Canon City from our place. Just a nice drive in the country with a few sights of the Sangre de Cristo mountains shining white with a little snow.
> 
> View attachment 233946


Much more beautimus than the flat coastal plains I drove through this past weekend. Did not realize that so many of them big whirlygigs had sprouted up down there. You are lucky to live in such a beautiful place Garry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arn213

Night before Thanksgiving,
“Tower Lights Sequence of The Empire State Building”……..

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Arn213

Thanksgiving night at Rockefeller Center……

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## BoonareeBurl

Dinner.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

BoonareeBurl said:


> Dinner.
> 
> View attachment 234137


That’s what I am talking about. How about sharing that with the turkey breast I just pulled off the smoker??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BoonareeBurl

Gdurfey said:


> That’s what I am talking about. How about sharing that with the turkey breast I just pulled off the smoker??


MFRB!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

BoonareeBurl said:


> MFRB!


With wood barter peanuts I am sure!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Herb G.

I call it "Banana Overdose".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Shot yesterday morning from my deck, looking northeast ...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Shot yesterday morning from my deck, looking northeast ...
> 
> View attachment 234826


Speechless!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> Speechless!!!!!


No, that is Smith Rock in the foreground and the Ochoco Mtns in the distance. Smith Rock is a big climbing area, the Crooked River flows through it.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

DLJeffs said:


> Shot yesterday morning from my deck, looking northeast ...
> 
> View attachment 234826


Spectacular!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

SENC said:


> Spectacular!


Thanks all. I tried to wait until a V of geese flew across but I got too cold.


----------



## trc65

Cold and snowy today, perfect day to cold smoke some cheese. Colby, Jarlsberg and havarti.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

trc65 said:


> Cold and snowy today, perfect day to cold smoke some cheese. Colby, Jarlsberg and havarti.
> 
> View attachment 234943


I’m not familiar with this process. What do you do with the cheese when you are finished with it on the grill? No way you can eat it all in 1 sitting. Store it in refrigerator or freezer? Chuck


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> No, that is Smith Rock in the foreground and the Ochoco Mtns in the distance. Smith Rock is a big climbing area, the Crooked River flows through it.


Is that the river with the tall bridge- beautiful area. we Love the drive from Biggs to Shasta and I-5, well except that you end up in Ca. The Lee of the cascades gives you amazingly diverse scenery. One cold clear morning we were at the view spot and could see Raineer to north and Shasta to south and all the volcanoes in between. Impossible to describe but amazing to see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Cold and snowy today, perfect day to cold smoke some cheese. Colby, Jarlsberg and havarti.
> 
> View attachment 234943


yum yum yum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> Is that the river with the tall bridge- beautiful area. we Love the drive from Biggs to Shasta and I-5, well except that you end up in Ca. The Lee of the cascades gives you amazingly diverse scenery. One cold clear morning we were at the view spot and could see Raineer to north and Shasta to south and all the volcanoes in between. Impossible to describe but amazing to see.


Yes, I think that's the same one. Hwy 97 runs north-south across central Oregon from the Dalles and joins I-5 at Weed, CA. They built a bridge over the narrow canyon in 1926. Later, it couldn't handle the traffic so they built a newer one about 100 yards downstream. Now the first one is a pedestrian site seeing spot. This isn't my photo but you can see the two bridges and the canyon below . Smith Rock would be upstream (east) from these bridges, several miles.





It's a rare day you get one clear enough to see that entire span of the Cascades, but it does happen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> I’m not familiar with this process. What do you do with the cheese when you are finished with it on the grill? No way you can eat it all in 1 sitting. Store it in refrigerator or freezer? Chuck


After smoking, you really need to wrap it up or vaccuum pack it, and store it in the fridge for 2 weeks to a month or so to mellow. If you ate it right now, it would be similar to eating a cheesy ash tray.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Yes, I think that's the same one. Hwy 97 runs north-south across central Oregon from the Dalles and joins I-5 at Weed, CA. They built a bridge over the narrow canyon in 1926. Later, it couldn't handle the traffic so they built a newer one about 100 yards downstream. Now the first one is a pedestrian site seeing spot. This isn't my photo but you can see the two bridges and the canyon below . Smith Rock would be upstream (east) from these bridges, several miles.
> 
> View attachment 234961
> 
> It's a rare day you get one clear enough to see that entire span of the Cascades, but it does happen.


yep that is the one. we stopped there a few years ago and read the story about the wagons. cutting across Ore. and finding that obstacle would slow you down. 
It was about 5:30 one cold clear windy fall morning. have spent my life in area I know how rare it was. amazing view of the cascades. eastern oregon has a lot to offer if you like wide open spaces. the south east part of state is one of the least populated in CONUS. Gret drive from SE corner to Maheur ?? refuge. almost100 miles and not one car.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> After smoking, you really need to wrap it up or vaccuum pack it, and store it in the fridge for 2 weeks to a month or so to mellow. If you ate it right now, it would be similar to eating a cheesy ash tray.


Too know this- Yall must have a weird diet!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

DLJeffs said:


> Yes, I think that's the same one. Hwy 97 runs north-south across central Oregon from the Dalles and joins I-5 at Weed, CA. They built a bridge over the narrow canyon in 1926. Later, it couldn't handle the traffic so they built a newer one about 100 yards downstream. Now the first one is a pedestrian site seeing spot. This isn't my photo but you can see the two bridges and the canyon below . Smith Rock would be upstream (east) from these bridges, several miles.
> 
> View attachment 234961
> 
> It's a rare day you get one clear enough to see that entire span of the Cascades, but it does happen.


If the trees weren't in the picture, and if the cliff sides were a little redder, this picture could be mistaken as the crossing of the Colorado River at Marble Canyon in northern Arizona near the beginning of the Grand Canyon. It has two bridges like this picture. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Nature Man said:


> I’m not familiar with this process. What do you do with the cheese when you are finished with it on the grill? No way you can eat it all in 1 sitting. Store it in refrigerator or freezer? Chuck





Mike Hill said:


> After smoking, you really need to wrap it up or vaccuum pack it, and store it in the fridge for 2 weeks to a month or so to mellow. If you ate it right now, it would be similar to eating a cheesy ash tray.


Exactly. Vacuum sealed all of it and will open one of them around new years to test, but I'm expecting a minimum of 3 weeks until it's ready. The smoke layer plus vacuum seal keeps any mold from growing and it will last a very long time.

My next foodie experiment will be making some Lomo curado. Spanish style cured, seasoned and dried pork loin. With the use of dry age bags you can now create some of the specialty dried "charcuterie" meats right in your refrigerator.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man

SENC said:


> View attachment 234964


What is that?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Looks like a router box clean out. OR a new types Brachs coconut candy chew with additional colors!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

A Jet bandsaw corner at the right bottom section with at least 10 different sawdust layers.


SENC said:


> View attachment 234964



........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G.

Nature Man said:


> What is that?


It's some of them there fancy smanchy breads.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

Nubsnstubs said:


> A Jet bandsaw corner at the right bottom section with at least 10 different sawdust layers.
> 
> 
> ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


So close - a Rikon bandsaw. From bottom to top: chittum, FBE, YCB, Aspen, walnut, chinaberry.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BoonareeBurl

"Woodturner in repose after cutting paela burl."

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC

Herb G. said:


> It's some of them there fancy smanchy breads.


Good call, there is some yellow corn bread in there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

SENC said:


> So close - a Rikon bandsaw. From bottom to top: chittum, FBE, YCB, Aspen, walnut, chinaberry.


Well, I have a Rikon also, but the paint on the corner you posted looks kinda like it's on cast iron because of all the little tiny bumps on it. I checked mine, and the paint is textured just like yours. 
When I first saw this picture, it looked like a towel/washcloth in a corner until further investigation that proved me wrong on both the content and the brand. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> Too know this- Yall must have a weird diet!!!


It don't take more than once to know!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Working early this morning checking waterfowl hunters. Love my job. All this and a paycheck too. It's great to be out seeing Gods creation coming alive on a cool crisp morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Ray D

Opening day at the marsh

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben

Driveway last night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Lil Mikey kinda glad that he don't live up north!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

Thw wind had it all cleared off by the next morning. Were a few drifts left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jonkou

The clouds briefly parted and gave us a double rainbow.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man

Jonkou said:


> The clouds briefly parted and gave us a double rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 235449View attachment 235450View attachment 235451View attachment 235452


That’s pretty intense! What was that guy in the VW doing with the Christmas tree? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> That’s pretty intense! What was that guy in the VW doing with the Christmas tree? Chuck


Must be taking a Christmas Vacation!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jonkou

Nature Man said:


> That’s pretty intense! What was that guy in the VW doing with the Christmas tree? Chuck


It lives there on the window sill… wife and I are high school sweethearts and it’s a replica of our first car. It represents our youthful freedom and reminds us of the many memory’s we made together in it, one was bringing home a Christmas tree tied on the roof. Wife ties on a tree every year for the holidays to reminisce.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Nature Man

Jonkou said:


> It lives there on the window sill… wife and I are high school sweethearts and it’s a replica of our first car. It represents our youthful freedom and reminds us of the many memory’s we made together in it, one was bringing home a Christmas tree tied on the roof. Wife ties on a tree every year for the holidays to reminisce.
> 
> View attachment 235463


I obviously didn’t look close enough at the pic to realize it was inside! I was so focused on the double rainbow. What a terrific memory of the early days of your romantic adventure! I also married my high school sweetheart. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

The Chrysler Building 
405 Lexington Avenue
NY, NY 10174

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Arn213

Grand Central Terminal
89 East 42nd Street
NY, NY 10177

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Great pictures Arn @Arn213 Thanks for sharing those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Gdurfey said:


> Great pictures Arn @Arn213 Thanks for sharing those.


Thank you and I have been delinquent- do have more and will update these as I filter through the rest of the photo’s. I will also post the actual address, just in case any of you decide to tour the city sometime in the future.

@Mike Hill the whole “Tennessean” connection paved it’s way through out Grand Central terminal and I was able to handle a piece of history that dates way back since 1913- what gorgeous natural stone……….

















Below is one of the vaulted ceilings in Grand Central Terminal at Graybar Passage Mural, “Trumbull’s Mural”.









I was very fortunate for the second time around spanning about 25 years (College School Trip) to be able to get a “private tour” again and walked through the glass corridors/glass floors where the 3 arches are at either ends of the terminal. It is a sight to behold to be able to see the whole floor of the terminal at a different vantage point- below is a photo of the glass framed corridor walls and floors…..

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## hmmvbreaker



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC

hmmvbreaker said:


> View attachment 235897


What'sup, Doc?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Dunno, I'm really biased. The new pics don't have the same je ne sais quoi as when REAL cameras captured the GCT interior in B&W - full of smoke and with the sun streaming through the arched windows onto the floor. That was real atmosphere!

Tennessee Pink Marble - another Tennessee redneck lie - not even classified as a marble at all but a limestone by geologists. But that did not deter - in the late 1800's into the early 1900's Tennessee Pink "Marble" was used in a great number of notable buildings. In the sake of making money - anything can be called anything, and the stone industry would classify it as a marble along with other harder and crystalline limestones. More than a dozen marble companies were quarrying the stone from the East TN area (only place it comes form). Then came the beancounters and they deemed less expensive materials to be used in construction. Now there is only one company that runs like 5 quarries. In fact, they use a photo of the GCT interior as a banner on their website, but call it Grand Central Station.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Dunno, I'm really biased. The new pics don't have the same je ne sais quoi as when REAL cameras captured the GCT interior in B&W - full of smoke and with the sun streaming through the arched windows onto the floor. That was real atmosphere!
> 
> Tennessee Pink Marble - another Tennessee redneck lie - not even classified as a marble at all but a limestone by geologists. But that did not deter - in the late 1800's into the early 1900's Tennessee Pink "Marble" was used in a great number of notable buildings. In the sake of making money - anything can be called anything, and the stone industry would classify it as a marble along with other harder and crystalline limestones. More than a dozen marble companies were quarrying the stone from the East TN area (only place it comes form). Then came the beancounters and they deemed less expensive materials to be used in construction. Now there is only one company that runs like 5 quarries. In fact, they use a photo of the GCT interior as a banner on their website, but call it Grand Central Station.


Is the stone pretty expensive nowadays from the quarries? Chuck


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> Dunno, I'm really biased. The new pics don't have the same je ne sais quoi as when REAL cameras captured the GCT interior in B&W - full of smoke and with the sun streaming through the arched windows onto the floor. That was real atmosphere!
> 
> Tennessee Pink Marble - another Tennessee redneck lie - not even classified as a marble at all but a limestone by geologists. But that did not deter - in the late 1800's into the early 1900's Tennessee Pink "Marble" was used in a great number of notable buildings. In the sake of making money - anything can be called anything, and the stone industry would classify it as a marble along with other harder and crystalline limestones. More than a dozen marble companies were quarrying the stone from the East TN area (only place it comes form). Then came the beancounters and they deemed less expensive materials to be used in construction. Now there is only one company that runs like 5 quarries. In fact, they use a photo of the GCT interior as a banner on their website, but call it Grand Central Station.



I didn’t have my Nikon to properly do it and these were taken late afternoon on a cloudy day. Those old photo’s you speak of in black and white or color that shows the natural light pervading through the glass happens earlier in the day and it is a sight to behold…….





As far as the “Tennessean stone floor” it appears to be limestone as the sample had coarse grain/flecking on the surface and it is very dense and hard. Marble is softer and the walls are cladded with “Botticino” marble. However, I will let the photo of the floor tell the story whether it is actually limestone or marble…….exhibit “A” below:





@Mike Hill all these quarries and vendors that middle slabs and tiles, they play “name games” just like the whole lumber industry or shall we say “exotic” wood environment. They alter the names slightly on natural stones because they don’t want you going to another vendor to find it and buy it from them- these are why “trade samples exist”. They also play the “exclusivity” game to sound like they only have this specific material and no one else.

In any case, we as a country have had some of the prominent quarries and it has been put into a lot of prominent as well as period buildings exteriors and interiors as well as sculptures- “Alabama White marble is a great example of well known natural material that was used in the course of history in our country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Is the stone pretty expensive nowadays from the quarries? Chuck


Dunno - my clients are cheap. They wouldn't think about spending their money on marble anything! But since it is the only place this is available, and them being the only source, very likely ain't cheap. I called them a couple of years ago, wanting to obtain a chunk that I could carve on. Anything lying around the quarry type stuff - not cut or finished. Maybe I caught her on a bad day - but she scoffed. Previously they were pretty nice.

Used to be able to get stone to fool around with from a friend that owned a monument fab business - as in headstones. But he retired and shut it down. But he also did commissions on sculptures and such. They did the rebuild of the Battle of Nashville Memorial. It was a blast watching them carve it. The sculpture was on it's back and they worked from the top surface down. The angel sorta emerged a layer at a time. Looking back, I shoulda done a time lapse of the process. 




This picture is a photo of the restoration with one of the very few (maybe only) witness trees of the Battle of Nashville. About 4 blocks from my house.





This is why they had to restore it. 1974 tornado did damage. During that wonderful Summer of Discontent of 2020. Some vandals (I'll use that term rather than other more - shall we say -- endearing terms) spray painted it. Astonishingly it was quickly repaired. This being a "woke" city, a memorial to anything Civil War is an embarrassment. The State Gov't and private organizations have to pretty much do it themselves. Kinda, like that little park above. The city is supposed to maintain it. This is in a prosperous area of the city. They cut the grass maybe twice a year. There is a garbage can on site that maybe gets emptied twice a year also - trash usually overflows. There is a small amphitheater there that is not even recognized by the city as a place to have an event and have never seen an event there except for.......well except for the dedication I guess. No school buses stop there. etc.... And it only took them 25 years to getting around to restoring it, and had to be done with private money. My house would be about 1700-1800 feet beyond that power/telephone phone in the background.





This is the sad state of the original base of the monument - about 3 blocks from my house. On city land they are supposed to maintain. By now, the land might have reverted to the original donors as the city has done nothing but spit on it since 1974.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Arn213

Nature Man said:


> Is the stone pretty expensive nowadays from the quarries? Chuck


I know the price for it on the east coast (NJ & NY) a 12” square tile, under .400” cost about $ 7-10 per square foot. I do know a place here in NYC that salvages existing floorings and they do have 12” x 24” x 1.5” thick! These appears to be size flooring in GCT. Price is $ 75 per square foot. That size tile is $ 150! I would guesstimate that in slab form (1-1/4”) that it will probably run between $ 40-80 per square foot for the material alone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Yeh, I've seen the $7-$10 for tile on line. But have not seen any pricing on slabs or fabricated tops in it. The last tops I had priced - probably a couple years ago, and not of anything particularly precious were over $100 per sf. We have so much construction activity and everything is so volatile, getting a price on just about anything is like pulling your teeth out - quite painful. 

"I do know a place here in NYC that salvages existing floorings..."

Heck, they need to set up shop here - our "smart" young'ns and such just have a weenie-sized track hoe to load it all up in a dumpster!!! Cannot even buy used brick anymore - the guys who used to do that all retired.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

